# HOWTO: Installing Internet Explorer 6 with wine

## Mirrorball

MOD EDIT: After reading Plate's comments below, use Non-support for "HOWTO: Installing IE 6 with wine" for non-support comments.  Thanks.  --pjp

This thread resides in Documentation, Tips & Tricks because that's exactly what it is. If you want to debate the reasons for running IE in Linux, use this thread where we've collected all earlier posts to that end. However, since we're unable to merge individual posts from one thread into an existing other thread, every future post in here that attempts to question the sanity of the approach will simply get deleted. --plate

The easiest way to get IE on Linux: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html

No need for a How-to anymore. ;)Last edited by Mirrorball on Sat Sep 16, 2006 5:33 am; edited 32 times in total

----------

## Jonas Witt

1) Much thanks, this is very appreciated.

2) Any ideas how to get this to work behind a proxy? My proxy is ppc, so i can't download the files there...  :Sad: 

----------

## allucid

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> 3) Add these lines to .bashrc:
> 
> ```
> 
> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/wine/bin
> ...

 

Can this be taken care of in the wine startup script (/usr/bin/wine)?

----------

## Mirrorball

No. You should export these two variables.

----------

## tihkal

```
wine /home/iain/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 0009), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 8

No debug information in ELF 'wine' ((nil))

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE' (0x400000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL' (0x40200000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL' (0x404d0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL' (0x406d0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL' (0x408c0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL' (0x40850000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL' (0x40720000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL' (0x70bd0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL' (0x71000000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL' (0x409e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL' (0x411a0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL' (0x411c0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL' (0x65f00000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL' (0x41390000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL' (0x71160000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL' (0x718e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL' (0x71840000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL' (0x41690000)

Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x4169b28d).

In 32-bit mode.

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:0007

 EIP:4169b28d ESP:406bd30c EBP:406bd31c EFLAGS:00210246(  R- 00  I  Z- -P1 )

 EAX:00000000 EBX:416aba48 ECX:40244384 EDX:00000033

 ESI:00000000 EDI:416abac8

Stack dump:

0x406bd30c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4ce):  00000000 416aba48 41690000 00000000

0x406bd31c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4de):  406bd374 4169c1f4 00000000 416aaee0

0x406bd32c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4ee):  406bd344 00000016 00000000 00000000

0x406bd33c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4fe):  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x406bd34c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a50e):  401048d1 4004dc8e c0770000 416aba48

0x406bd35c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a51e):  41690000 00000001 406bd374 416aba48

0x406bd36c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a52e):

Backtrace:

=>0 0x4169b28d (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemeSysString+0x4dd in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd31c)

  1 0x4169c1f4 (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemePropertyOrigin+0x414 in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd374)

  2 0x4169c6c1 (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemePropertyOrigin+0x8e1 in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd3e4)

  3 0x4169ad28 (UXTHEME.DLL.IsThemeBackgroundPartiallyTransparent+0x58 in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd3f8)

  4 0x4169aa7c (UXTHEME.DLL.EntryPoint+0x6c in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd418)

  5 0x4021da72 (NTDLL.DLL._aullrem+0x10c2 in NTDLL.DLL) (ebp=406bd488)

  6 0x4021db0e (NTDLL.DLL._aullrem+0x115e in NTDLL.DLL) (ebp=406bd4ac)

  7 0x4021f2c2 (NTDLL.DLL.LdrLoadDll+0x92 in NTDLL.DLL) (ebp=406bd4d4)

  8 0x40515e8d (KERNEL32.DLL.GetModuleFileNameW+0x83d in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406bd500)

  9 0x40515f42 (KERNEL32.DLL.LoadLibraryExA+0x42 in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406bd524)

  10 0x40515ffb (KERNEL32.DLL.LoadLibraryA+0x2b in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406bd53c)

  11 0x7116ca5a (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0xba5a in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bd59c)

  12 0x71183345 (BROWSEUI.DLL.102+0x1494 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bd60c)

  13 0x71171141 (BROWSEUI.DLL.105+0x2cf6 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bd62c)

  14 0x40798e2f (USER32.DLL.EndDeferWindowPos+0x2cf in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd650)

  15 0x40798eab (USER32.DLL.EndDeferWindowPos+0x34b in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd684)

  16 0x4079f50d (USER32.DLL.CallWindowProcA+0xed in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd6b4)

  17 0x407b1831 (USER32.DLL.IsCharAlphaW+0x3131 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd710)

  18 0x407b282f (USER32.DLL.SendMessageTimeoutA+0x1ff in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd77c)

  19 0x407b2921 (USER32.DLL.SendMessageA+0x51 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd7a8)

  20 0x40a11e78 (X11DRV.DLL.CreateWindow+0x688 in X11DRV.DLL) (ebp=406bd830)

  21 0x407928db (USER32.DLL.WIN_SetRectangles+0xdcb in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd910)

  22 0x40792f18 (USER32.DLL.CreateWindowExA+0x98 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bda68)

  23 0x70bfca52 (SHLWAPI.DLL.55+0x8b in SHLWAPI.DLL) (ebp=406bdecc)

  24 0x711941f9 (BROWSEUI.DLL.EntryPoint+0x3a49 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bdf30)

  25 0x71194590 (BROWSEUI.DLL.EntryPoint+0x3de0 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bdfa0)

  26 0x711944bb (BROWSEUI.DLL.EntryPoint+0x3d0b in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=403ee050)

  27 0x71163fa0 (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0x2fa0 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=711627c8)

  28 0x711627e0 (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0x17e0 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=711649c0)

  29 0x56530c45 (UXTHEME.DLL..data+0x14e85c45) (ebp=8bec8b55)

*** Invalid address 0x8bec8b55 (BROWSELC.DLL..reloc+0x1a5d7b55)

0x4169b28d (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemeSysString+0x4dd in UXTHEME.DLL): incl   0x0(%esi)

Modules:

Address                 Module  Name

0x00400000-00418800     (PE)    C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

0x40200000-4024d000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL

0x404d0000-405a7000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL

0x406d0000-406ff000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL

0x40720000-40838000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL

0x40850000-408b5000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL

0x408c0000-408e7000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL

0x409e0000-40a39000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL

0x411a0000-411aa000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL

0x411c0000-41253000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL

0x41390000-413e6000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL

0x41690000-416ac000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL

0x65f00000-65fc1800     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL

0x70bd0000-70c34600     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL

0x71000000-71149000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL

0x71160000-7125ce00     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL

0x71840000-718c3200     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL

0x718e0000-718f1200     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL

Threads:

process  tid      prio

00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

        00000009    1 <==

WineDbg terminated on pid 8
```

I did have IE working with a previous version of wine, but since emerging the latest I had problems. So I rremoved my ~/.wine and followed the installation instructions with no joy, just the above problem Any clues??

----------

## carney1979

Had no previous working IE setup. Wine is version 20040121.

I'm getting:

```

bash-2.05b$ wine ~/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 0009), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 8

No debug information in ELF 'wine' ((nil))

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE' (0x400000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL' (0x40200000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL' (0x404d0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL' (0x406d0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL' (0x408c0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL' (0x40850000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL' (0x40720000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL' (0x70bd0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL' (0x71000000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL' (0x409e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL' (0x41200000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL' (0x41220000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL' (0x65f00000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL' (0x413f0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL' (0x71160000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL' (0x718e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL' (0x71840000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL' (0x41700000)

Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x4170b28d).

In 32-bit mode.

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:0007

 EIP:4170b28d ESP:406bd30c EBP:406bd31c EFLAGS:00210246(  R- 00  I  Z- -P1 )

 EAX:00000000 EBX:4171ba48 ECX:402451c4 EDX:00000033

 ESI:00000000 EDI:4171bac8

Stack dump:

0x406bd30c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4ce):  00000000 4171ba48 41700000 00000000

0x406bd31c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4de):  406bd374 4170c1f4 00000000 4171aee0

0x406bd32c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4ee):  406bd344 00000016 00000000 00000000

0x406bd33c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4fe):  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x406bd34c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a50e):  00000000 4004de7e c077e7e0 4171ba48

0x406bd35c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a51e):  41700000 00000001 406bd374 4171ba48

0x406bd36c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a52e):

Backtrace:

=>0 0x4170b28d (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemeSysString+0x4dd in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd31c)

  1 0x4170c1f4 (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemePropertyOrigin+0x414 in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd374)

  2 0x4170c6c1 (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemePropertyOrigin+0x8e1 in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd3e4)

  3 0x4170ad28 (UXTHEME.DLL.IsThemeBackgroundPartiallyTransparent+0x58 in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd3f8)

  4 0x4170aa7c (UXTHEME.DLL.EntryPoint+0x6c in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406bd418)

  5 0x4021e8b2 (NTDLL.DLL._aullrem+0x10c2 in NTDLL.DLL) (ebp=406bd488)

  6 0x4021e94e (NTDLL.DLL._aullrem+0x115e in NTDLL.DLL) (ebp=406bd4ac)

  7 0x40220102 (NTDLL.DLL.LdrLoadDll+0x92 in NTDLL.DLL) (ebp=406bd4d4)

  8 0x40515e8d (KERNEL32.DLL.GetModuleFileNameW+0x83d in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406bd500)

  9 0x40515f42 (KERNEL32.DLL.LoadLibraryExA+0x42 in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406bd524)

  10 0x40515ffb (KERNEL32.DLL.LoadLibraryA+0x2b in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406bd53c)

  11 0x7116ca5a (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0xba5a in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bd59c)

  12 0x71183345 (BROWSEUI.DLL.102+0x1494 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bd60c)

  13 0x71171141 (BROWSEUI.DLL.105+0x2cf6 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bd62c)

  14 0x40798e2f (USER32.DLL.EndDeferWindowPos+0x2cf in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd650)

  15 0x40798eab (USER32.DLL.EndDeferWindowPos+0x34b in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd684)

  16 0x4079f50d (USER32.DLL.CallWindowProcA+0xed in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd6b4)

  17 0x407b1831 (USER32.DLL.IsCharAlphaW+0x3131 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd710)

  18 0x407b282f (USER32.DLL.SendMessageTimeoutA+0x1ff in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd77c)

  19 0x407b2921 (USER32.DLL.SendMessageA+0x51 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd7a8)

  20 0x40a17e78 (X11DRV.DLL.CreateWindow+0x688 in X11DRV.DLL) (ebp=406bd830)

  21 0x407928db (USER32.DLL.WIN_SetRectangles+0xdcb in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bd910)

  22 0x40792f18 (USER32.DLL.CreateWindowExA+0x98 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406bda68)

  23 0x70bfca52 (SHLWAPI.DLL.55+0x8b in SHLWAPI.DLL) (ebp=406bdecc)

  24 0x711941f9 (BROWSEUI.DLL.EntryPoint+0x3a49 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bdf30)

  25 0x71194590 (BROWSEUI.DLL.EntryPoint+0x3de0 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406bdfa0)

  26 0x711944bb (BROWSEUI.DLL.EntryPoint+0x3d0b in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=403eb3e0)

  27 0x71163fa0 (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0x2fa0 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=711627c8)

  28 0x711627e0 (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0x17e0 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=711649c0)

  29 0x56530c45 (UXTHEME.DLL..data+0x14e15c45) (ebp=8bec8b55)

*** Invalid address 0x8bec8b55 (BROWSELC.DLL..reloc+0x1a5d7b55)

0x4170b28d (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemeSysString+0x4dd in UXTHEME.DLL): incl   0x0(%esi)

Modules:

Address                 Module  Name

0x00400000-00418800     (PE)    C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

0x40200000-4024e000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL

0x404d0000-405a7000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL

0x406d0000-406ff000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL

0x40720000-40838000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL

0x40850000-408b5000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL

0x408c0000-408e7000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL

0x409e0000-40a3f000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL

0x41200000-41210000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL

0x41220000-412b9000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL

0x413f0000-41446000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL

0x41700000-4171c000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL

0x65f00000-65fc1800     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL

0x70bd0000-70c34600     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL

0x71000000-71149000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL

0x71160000-7125ce00     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL

0x71840000-718c3200     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL

0x718e0000-718f1200     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL

Threads:

process  tid      prio

00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

        00000009    1 <==

WineDbg terminated on pid 8

bash-2.05b$

```

Help!

David   :Confused: 

----------

## Mirrorball

Update wine to the latest unstable version (20040408).

If you have wine 20040408 you can do steps 2, 3, 9, 4, then do a minimal install selecting only the browser and VB Script support. You will get an error message. Click OK and go on until the browser is installed. Then reboot (wineboot) and click OK when you get error messages. Do steps 11 and 12 and you're done.

BTW my USE flags are: "+alsa +arts +cups -debug -nas -nptl +opengl +tcltk",Last edited by Mirrorball on Tue May 18, 2004 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## carney1979

I tried your new steps. 

Got wine (20040309).

Everything else done as you said. I try to install IE and vbscripts, get an error message about the install path being invalid. Click OK but it won't let me go on.

I'm stuck.

David

----------

## Mirrorball

I forgot to write that you should delete one \ from the installation path. c:\ instead of c:\\

----------

## carney1979

I noticed the path in the install dialog was C:\\(etc)

Note the double \\. I removed one and it's installing.

David

----------

## carney1979

IE6 boots. But if I type an address in, it goes nowhere. I can't get it to load any web pages.

David

----------

## Mirrorball

Does it load local files?

----------

## carney1979

No. Neither Open or control-O does nothing.

----------

## Mirrorball

And did you follow steps 11 and 12?

I have no idea what could be wrong.   :Sad: 

----------

## carney1979

Yes I did the steps.

I'm trying again, starting with a fresh .wine folder.

David

----------

## helmers

I followed this guide, with the latest version "app-emulation/wine-20040309". When starting IEXPLORE.EXE, I  get: 

```
helmers@Rettferd Internet Explorer $ wine IEXPLORE.EXE

Warning: Language 'no_NO' was not recognized, defaulting to English.

Warning: Language 'no_NO' was not recognized, defaulting to English.

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 000f), starting debugger...

Warning: Language 'no_NO' was not recognized, defaulting to English.

WineDbg starting on pid e

Can't find file for ELF 'wine-kthread' ((nil))

Can't find file for ELF 'wine-pthread' ((nil))

Couldn't load process
```

I think I did all the steps by the book. I had one issue though, in "Step 7", I had to move the whole mess into my home dir, and rename "IE_2.cab" to "ie_2.CAB", otherwise cabextract couldn't find it. Also Photoshop doesn't work with the new "stable" WINE version either (it claims "success" tho'). I really think they should test WINE with some applications before releasing it. Is there some way to know what's changed between WINE releases(/snapshots)?

----------

## RikBlankestijn

Excellent!!   :Very Happy: 

One little issue I had was: 

```
for fl in dispex.dll inseng.dll jscript.dll scrobj.dll shfolder.dll WinInet.dll;do mv $fl ${fl}.lowercase;done 

mv: cannot stat `shfolder.dll': No such file or directory
```

But that's just a comment cause Internet Explorer works fantastic now!! Thanks!!

edit: I also tried to install it on my laptop which had wine version 20040121 installed and IE could not start. I recieved a sh*tload of errors. I installed the same version that I have on my desktop which is 20031212 and after that it ran again fantastic. Just to let you know!Last edited by RikBlankestijn on Sat Mar 13, 2004 12:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jonas Witt

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> Update wine to the latest unstable version (20040309).
> 
> If you have wine 20040309 you can do steps 2, 3, 9, 4, then do a minimal install selecting only the browser and VB Script support. You will get an error message. Click OK and go on until the browser is installed. Then reboot (wineboot) and click OK when you get error messages. Do steps 11 and 12 and you're done.
> 
> BTW my USE flags are: "+alsa +arts +cups -debug -nas -nptl +opengl +tcltk",

 

This works great for me, thanks.  :Very Happy:  You can solve the problem with the proxy by downloading the files manually (google for 'IE_S1.CAB' or something like that and use w3mir for fetching all files. But be careful - the first set of files i downloaded were russian ones, i also ran over turkish ones. Not that i can't speak russian, but the characters don't show up properly.)

----------

## Daagar

To answer my own question from before (installing MDAC/JET), the solution turned out to be quite simple:

1. Download setupx.dll from www.dll-files.com

2. unzip the file into ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows/System

3. (wineboot?)

4. MDAC/JET will install just fine now. 

  Installing IE6 per the modified instructions (ie., steps 2, 5, 9, 4, 11, 12) works just great.

----------

## Bastux

A little question...

It's the first time I'm using Wine, and honestly, I'm very impressed.

But I've got a little problem :

When I try to configure it, the config window don't open.

For example : Tools -> Internet Options doesn't make a window appear, as it could do normally.

Any ideas ?

----------

## theboywho

I installed IE6 sp1 using the second method on Wine  20040309.

It works fine for normal sites but when i try to access the ssl part of SourceForge or my backs site i get a 'The page cannot be displayed - cannot find server or DNS error' error.

I know the sites are accessable because Konquerer can access them. and the Non-ssl parts of the sites are working too.

During installation I got an error about UPDCRL failing - i wonder if this has anything to do with it.

----------

## Cqwense

I am currently running winex trom the transgaming cvs tree, I've tried fiddling with some of the settings via what i've seen listed on the site, but none have worked.

Is it possible for me use both wine and winex and use whichever one i want to use for individual programs? 

Or does anyone know of a site with some help on getting it working in transgaming winex ( I realize that since i have cvs tree i might just be shooting in the dark, but it cant hurt to try )

Just in case I might have missed something though:

~/.wine/config: 

```

*snip*

;; sample AppDefaults entries

[AppDefaults\\IEXPLORE.EXE\\DllOverrides]

"shlwapi" = "native"

"rpcrt4" = "native"

"ole32" = "native"

"shdocvw" = "native"

"wininet" = "native"

"shfolder" = "native"

"shell32" = "native"

"shell" = "native"

"*comctl32" = "builtin" 

"mshtml" = "native" 
```

I have all the .cabs extracted , and all the files renamed, dcom98 is installed, added lines to .bashrc

Only major difference is that I cannot run ie6setup.exe. i had to manually download the .cab files.

In any case, if anyone has any idea's i'd love to hear em

thanks

----------

## Daagar

Cqwense... oddly enough, the only way I got ie6 working in wine (not winex/cvs) was by doing the auto-install. Attempts to do it by extracting the cabs manually guaranteed lots of failures. 

   Why are you unable to run ie6setup.exe? If it appears to hang at ~78-81%, just wait - I found it isn't really hung, but can take quite some time to get past there. Oddly - not every time!

----------

## Cqwense

# wine ie6setup.exe

```
fixme:win32:PE_CreateModule Security directory ignored

fixme:module:CreateProcessA (E:\IXP004.TMP\ie6wzd.exe,...): NORMAL_PRIORITY_CLAS   

S ignored

fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_SimulateLoadingFromResourceW Animated icons not correctl   

y implemented! 0x41860000 

fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_SimulateLoadingFromResourceW icon entry found! 0x4186000   

0

fixme:cursor:CURSORICON_SimulateLoadingFromResourceW icon size ok. offset=0x4186   

0074 

wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...

err:seh:start_debugger Couldn't start debugger ("winedbg.exe --debugmsg -all --a   

uto 139448040 164") (2)

Read the Wine Developers Guide on how to set up winedbg or another debugger

err:ntdll:MODULE_THREAD_WaitThreadModuleSafe this should never happen. (unless w   

ine crashed)

err:ntdll:MODULE_THREAD_WaitThreadModuleSafe this should never happen. (unless w   

ine crashed)

err:ntdll:MODULE_THREAD_WaitThreadModuleSafe this should never happen. (unless w   

ine crashed)

err:seh:EXC_DefaultHandling Unhandled exception code c000013a flags 0 addr 0x402   

da625

```

and upon a control-c to exit:

```

 0x807a088:1: Event manual=1 signaled=0 name=""

0x84fcfc8:3: Thread tid=1606 teb=0x40134900 state=1

0x84fcee8:1: Process next=0x8076208 prev=(nil) handles=(nil)

0x80762b8:1: Event manual=1 signaled=0 name=""

0x8076208:1: Process next=(nil) prev=0x84fcee8 handles=(nil)

```

never even makes it to a graphical state, dies before it begins.

I've tried plugging these lines into google and bugzilla, but have had little success.

Honestly I'm at a loss ( except maybe purchasing the supported version on transgaming ) , I dont want IE for its browsing , but rather its ability to surfto zone.com and toontown.com, ie the web pages needed to log into the mmorpg's that we play.  IE is just there to "click the link" so to speak.  Thats why im wondering if running it in two seperate wines would even work, because the program files for the games wouls have to be in the same Program files as IE ... just typing it is making my head spin ....

Anyways, if theres any more info i can post lemme know ( note newb status ) 

Thanks 

~ Cqwense

----------

## Helper_Monkey

I am having a strange problem with IE. I am able to run it, but instead of displaying pages it tries to save them to disk. If I try to open the file IE chashes. 

On a semi-related note: I am behind a http proxy, and I open "internet options" (isn't it a part of windows and not IE?), so I would have thought that the proxy would have been a problem. Yet I have been able to download pages (even though I can't see them in IE). Anyone know how the proxy is setup for IE under wine?

EDIT: As for the legality, you are required to have a valid windows license to install and run internet explorer.

----------

## Helper_Monkey

An update to my previous post: I think i fixed it so that it will display pages instead of downloading them, and now I can go to "internet options". 

But now I have another problem: I am behind a proxy, when I go into "LAN settings" I enter in my proxy settings, but I can't press ok (well, I can press ok, but nothing happens). I can hit cancel, but obviously the lan settings arn't used.

Is there any place where I can enter the settings by hand, or is there some reason why I can't hit 'ok'?

EDIT: Everything is working now.

----------

## Mirrorball

 *Helper_Monkey wrote:*   

> EDIT: As for the legality, you are required to have a valid windows license to install and run internet explorer.

 

If I have an old Windows 98 license, can I run it?

And those people who bought Crossover Office? Can they run it?

----------

## galay2

can anyone tell me how to install ie6? Im using 20040309 and have tried both this first post method and also the second method on franks corner. Both doesnt work, I get the long error message on the first page if I use this board's method. If I follow franks' method, I get 

```

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

```

then when I finally run iexplore.exe, there's no error message, but nothing pops up either.

Could anyone please povide a working solution. thanks

----------

## BNoise

I dont have direct connection to the Internet, so i have to go through an http proxy(squid without CONNECT support).

Does exist any way to do this?

----------

## AgenT

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

>  *Helper_Monkey wrote:*   EDIT: As for the legality, you are required to have a valid windows license to install and run internet explorer. 
> 
> If I have an old Windows 98 license, can I run it?
> 
> And those people who bought Crossover Office? Can they run it?

 

This is exactly the sort of questons, in addition to the ones I raised, that I would like answered.

Crossover Office is no different than wine in terms of legality toward programs because it is the same thing in the eyes of Microsoft (except one is free and the other one is not).

I understand the valid key argument. That is, you must have a valid liscense for windows to use IE on it. But I do not see how this really holds outside of Windows (as in, Linux & Mac). Then again, you are using the windows version of IE on Linux while using the Mac version on the Mac... Also, what version of windows is valid? Windows 95? 98? XP? 2000? etc. And also, is MS even allowed such lockout of their software? If IE is free to download on their website, can it be restricted to only MS OS's? That again is strange (also notice the monopoly thing...) Again, it seems to me like what MS is saying (albeit confusingly on purpose) is that to use/upgrade IE on windows, you must be running a valid liscensed version. I find it hard to beleive that MS can legally not allow you to use a piece of free software on emulated systems. It's like Ford telling you that you can only use Ford tires if you own a Ford. Then again, this is the software industry we are talking about. Also, we should be clear that I am talking about what is legal and not legal in the USA, not in Europe where I am pretty sure this is not an issue.

----------

## helmers

The thing is, as I understood it, that parts of IE is considered an update to the OS. Those are referred to as "OS Components". You are only allowed to install those on the OS they are designed for, which I listed in the quote.

Would an emulation of the OS count as the OS?

----------

## galay2

anyone familiar with the error I posted above? Really needed to get IE6 working, anyone got it work recently?

----------

## Daagar

 *galay2 wrote:*   

> can anyone tell me how to install ie6? Im using 20040309 and have tried both this first post method and also the second method on franks corner. Both doesnt work, I get the long error message on the first page if I use this board's method. If I follow franks' method, I get 
> 
> ```
> 
> Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2
> ...

 

Get setupx.dll from http://www.dll-files.com and place it in your .wine/fake_windows/Windows/System directory.

----------

## galay2

Ok downloading setupx.dll solves the errors on dcom98, but IE still doesnt run.

I followed frank's second method word for word for about 6 times. No luck, wine iexplore.exe will just exit with no error output at all. But IE does not start. Does anyone have this working at all?? Thanks

----------

## Mirrorball

Have you downloaded the file system.reg? See step 11.Last edited by Mirrorball on Fri Mar 19, 2004 10:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## galay2

yep and replaced the default one with it

----------

## Mirrorball

Is it legal if I install IE, zip the directory, and put the file available for download?

----------

## galay2

O please do!  :Sad: 

Maybe you can distribute it privately only for now?

----------

## helmers

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> Is it legal if I install IE, zip the directory, and put the file available for download?

 

I think it is a little bit out in the gray area. But, if you agree to remove it upon request, I think it would be okay. Because if it is legal to install IE6 with WINE, the .zip would be okay too, since all the parts in the .zip would come from the IE6 installation.

----------

## Cyrex56

Ok i got it installed with no errors however when i run it.. rather than opening up the file.. it wants to download them..... like it wants to download http://www.google.com/index.html or http://www.msn.com/index.asp rather than display the page.. any ideas?

----------

## Mirrorball

Change your config file according to the instructions.

----------

## Helper_Monkey

 *Cyrex56 wrote:*   

> Ok i got it installed with no errors however when i run it.. rather than opening up the file.. it wants to download them..... like it wants to download http://www.google.com/index.html or http://www.msn.com/index.asp rather than display the page.. any ideas?

 

You need to add "mshtml"="native" under [AppDefaults\\IEXPLORE.EXE\\DllOverrides] in your ~/.wine/config file.

----------

## Superfly

 *galay2 wrote:*   

> Ok downloading setupx.dll solves the errors on dcom98, but IE still doesnt run.
> 
> I followed frank's second method word for word for about 6 times. No luck, wine iexplore.exe will just exit with no error output at all. But IE does not start. Does anyone have this working at all?? Thanks

 

I had the same problem.  I re-emerged the latest wine package using these use flags: "+alsa +arts +cups -debug -nas -nptl +opengl +tcltk" and then the second method posted in this topic started working.  The differences in the use flags where that I did not have "opengl" or "tcltk".

So:

```
emerge -C wine

rm -rf ~/.wine

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="+opengl +tcltk +alsa +arts +cups" emerge wine

```

And then follow the modified instructions for the 200403 release of wine posted on page 1.

Everything works for me except https.  Does https work for anyone?

----------

## Mirrorball

https doesn't work for me. "Cannot find server or DNS error."

----------

## Slyde

Wonder if this would work with Traktor Dj Studio. Let's find out....

----------

## Cyrex56

 *Helper_Monkey wrote:*   

>  *Cyrex56 wrote:*   Ok i got it installed with no errors however when i run it.. rather than opening up the file.. it wants to download them..... like it wants to download http://www.google.com/index.html or http://www.msn.com/index.asp rather than display the page.. any ideas? 
> 
> You need to add "mshtml"="native" under [AppDefaults\\IEXPLORE.EXE\\DllOverrides] in your ~/.wine/config file.

 

I had done this already .. double checked.. looks fine. no difference..

----------

## bicolao

Why not create an ebuild for this? Imagine, "emerge ie6" then everything is fine  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Helper_Monkey

 *Cyrex56 wrote:*   

>  *Helper_Monkey wrote:*    *Cyrex56 wrote:*   Ok i got it installed with no errors however when i run it.. rather than opening up the file.. it wants to download them..... like it wants to download http://www.google.com/index.html or http://www.msn.com/index.asp rather than display the page.. any ideas? 
> 
> You need to add "mshtml"="native" under [AppDefaults\\IEXPLORE.EXE\\DllOverrides] in your ~/.wine/config file. 
> 
> I had done this already .. double checked.. looks fine. no difference..

 

We might be able to help if you post your wine config.

----------

## Malakin

The dcom link no longer works, I used this one:

```
wget http://download.microsoft.com/download/4/e/d/4ed95acc-1fcf-4d94-b811-a684c0a709de/DCOM98.EXE
```

Using wine-20040309, everything installed fine but if I try to run IE I get the following:

```
# wine ~/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 0009), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 8

Can't find file for ELF 'wine-kthread' ((nil))

No debug information in ELF 'wine-pthread' ((nil))

Breakpoint 1 at 0x4000bac0 (_end+0x3fef9590)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/libwine.so.1' (0x40016000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libpthread.so.0' (0x4004c000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libc.so.6' (0x4009d000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libdl.so.2' (0x401ca000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libm.so.6' (0x401cd000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/ld-linux.so.2' (0x40000000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/ntdll.dll.so' (0x401f0000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/libwine_unicode.so.1' (0x40257000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libnss_compat.so.2' (0x4036a000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libnsl.so.1' (0x40372000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libnss_nis.so.2' (0x40387000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libnss_files.so.2' (0x40390000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/kernel32.dll.so' (0x404b0000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/msvcrt.dll.so' (0x406d0000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/user32.dll.so' (0x40710000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/gdi32.dll.so' (0x4084a000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/advapi32.dll.so' (0x408c7000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/libfreetype.so.6' (0x40917000)

No debug information in ELF '/lib/libz.so.1' (0x40981000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1' (0x409b6000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/libexpat.so.0' (0x409dd000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/x11drv.dll.so' (0x409fd000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.so.6' (0x40a8c000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libICE.so.6' (0x40a95000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86dga.so.1' (0x40aac000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1' (0x40ab2000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXrandr.so.2' (0x40ab7000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.so.1' (0x40abb000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXv.so.1' (0x40ac3000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXext.so.6' (0x40ac8000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6' (0x40ad6000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1' (0x40bd1000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1' (0x40c2d000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/libXcursor.so.1' (0x41196000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/xlcDef.so.2' (0x4119f000)

No debug information in ELF '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/lib/common/ximcp.so.2' (0x411e6000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/imm32.dll.so' (0x41203000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/comctl32.dll.so' (0x41220000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/shell32.dll.so' (0x412c9000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/uxtheme.dll.so' (0x415e6000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/version.dll.so' (0x416da000)

Loaded debug information from ELF '/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine/lz32.dll.so' (0x416f4000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE' (0x400000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL' (0x40210000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL' (0x404e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL' (0x406e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL' (0x408d0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL' (0x40860000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL' (0x40730000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL' (0x70bd0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL' (0x71000000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL' (0x40a10000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL' (0x41210000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL' (0x41230000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL' (0x65f00000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL' (0x412f0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL' (0x71160000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL' (0x718e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL' (0x71840000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL' (0x415f0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCRT4.DLL' (0x70100000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LZ32.DLL' (0x41700000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VERSION.DLL' (0x416e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\URLMON.DLL' (0x702b0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL' (0x63000000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLEAUT32.DLL' (0x65340000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVPACK.DLL' (0x715f0000)

Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).

In 32-bit mode.

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:003b GS:0033

 EIP:00000000 ESP:406c9e6c EBP:406ca0b0 EFLAGS:00010246(  R- 00  I  Z- -P1 )

 EAX:4041fbb8 EBX:00000000 ECX:406cab6c EDX:4041fbb8

 ESI:00000000 EDI:00000104

Stack dump:

0x406c9e6c (_end+0x11220c):  715fb931 00000000 ffffffff 00000000

0x406c9e7c (_end+0x11221c):  00000000 00000000 00000104 715f2784

0x406c9e8c (_end+0x11222c):  715fc5b4 406cab6c 406cb518 715f9f48

0x406c9e9c (_end+0x11223c):  00000000 715f2754 715f2784 00000000

0x406c9eac (_end+0x11224c):  505c3a43 72676f72 46206d61 73656c69

0x406c9ebc (_end+0x11225c):  696e555c 6174736e 49206c6c 726f666e

0x406c9ecc (_end+0x11226c):

Backtrace:

=>0 0x00000000 (ebp=406ca0b0)

  1 0x715fb931 (ADVPACK.DLL.ExecuteCab+0x65a in ADVPACK.DLL) (ebp=406ca0b0, null call assumed)

  2 0x715fcef3 (ADVPACK.DLL.FileSaveRestoreOnINF+0x5e3 in ADVPACK.DLL) (ebp=406ca63c)

  3 0x715f96bc (ADVPACK.DLL.TranslateInfString+0x41e in ADVPACK.DLL) (ebp=406cac88)

  4 0x715fb6e1 (ADVPACK.DLL.ExecuteCab+0x40a in ADVPACK.DLL) (ebp=406cb2e4)

  5 0x715f4706 (ADVPACK.DLL.AdvInstallFile+0xa2a in ADVPACK.DLL) (ebp=406cb624)

  6 0x715f47ad (ADVPACK.DLL.RegInstall+0x95 in ADVPACK.DLL) (ebp=406cb744)

  7 0x702fabc4 (URLMON.DLL.GetMarkOfTheWeb+0xef in URLMON.DLL) (ebp=406cb7a0)

  8 0x702d820f (URLMON.DLL.DllGetClassObject+0xaa3b in URLMON.DLL) (ebp=406cb7dc)

  9 0x702c3483 (URLMON.DLL.CoGetClassObjectFromURL+0xdf3 in URLMON.DLL) (ebp=406cbaa8)

  10 0x702c0500 (URLMON.DLL.EntryPoint+0xbf3 in URLMON.DLL) (ebp=406cbae4)

  11 0x702c0421 (URLMON.DLL.EntryPoint+0xb14 in URLMON.DLL) (ebp=406cbafc)

  12 0x702bf6b6 (URLMON.DLL.CoInternetGetSecurityUrl+0x556 in URLMON.DLL) (ebp=406cbb24)

  13 0x65f14078 (OLE32.DLL.CoCreateInstanceEx+0xfe in OLE32.DLL) (ebp=406cbdb4)

  14 0x65f143c4 (OLE32.DLL.CoCreateInstance+0x97 in OLE32.DLL) (ebp=406cbde0)

  15 0x65f14397 (OLE32.DLL.CoCreateInstance+0x6a in OLE32.DLL) (ebp=406cbe08)

  16 0x70c07eb4 (SHLWAPI.DLL.234+0x9a in SHLWAPI.DLL) (ebp=406cc410)

  17 0x70c07ffe (SHLWAPI.DLL.382+0x76 in SHLWAPI.DLL) (ebp=406cc46c)

  18 0x71010567 (SHDOCVW.DLL.191+0x49a7 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406cc4bc)

  19 0x7100b7be (SHDOCVW.DLL.142+0x335a in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406cc554)

  20 0x7100b464 (SHDOCVW.DLL.142+0x3000 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406cc578)

  21 0x407aa78f (WINPROC_wrapper+0x17 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406cc59c)

  22 0x407aa80b (WINPROC_CallWndProc+0x6b(proc=0x7100b428, hwnd=0x1003d, msg=0x5, wParam=0x0, lParam=0x27303b8) [winpro

c.c:230] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406cc5d0)

  23 0x407b12c5 (WINPROC_CallProc32WTo32A+0x65(func=0x7100b428, hwnd=0x1003d, msg=0x5, wParam=0x0, lParam=0x27303b8) [w

inproc.c:2902] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406cc600)

  24 0x407b197d (CallWindowProcW+0xed(func=0x40839d8a, hwnd=0x1003d, msg=0x5, wParam=0x0, lParam=0x27303b8) [winproc.c:

3121] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406cc630)

  25 0x407c3b40 (call_window_proc+0xe0(hwnd=0x1003d, msg=0x5, wparam=0x0, lparam=0x27303b8, unicode=0x1, same_thread=0x

1) [message.c:1450] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406cc68c)

  26 0x407c4991 (SendMessageTimeoutW+0x161(hwnd=0x1003d, msg=0x5, wparam=0x0, lparam=0x27303b8, flags=0x0, timeout=0xff

ffffff, res_ptr=0x406cc714) [message.c:1913] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406cc6f0)

  27 0x407c4c61 (SendMessageW+0x51(hwnd=0x1003d, msg=0x5, wparam=0x0, lparam=0x27303b8) [message.c:1994] in USER32.DLL)

 (ebp=406cc71c)

  28 0x40a46e0e (X11DRV_CreateWindow+0x53e(hwnd=0x1003d, cs=0x406cc9a0, unicode=0x0) [window.c:1101] in X11DRV.DLL) (eb

p=406cc7a4)

  29 0x407a41e1 (WIN_CreateWindowEx+0x391(cs=0x406cc9a0, classAtom=0xc07a, type=0x2) [win.c:1206] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=4

06cc884)

  30 0x407a4878 (CreateWindowExA+0x98(exStyle=0x0, className=0x406cca20, windowName=0x0, style=0x56010000, x=0x0, y=0x5

d, width=0x3b8, height=0x273, parent=0x10023, menu=0x0, instance=0x71000000, data=0x4041dba4) [win.c:1370] in USER32.DL

L) (ebp=406cc9dc)

  31 0x70bfca52 (SHLWAPI.DLL.55+0x8b in SHLWAPI.DLL) (ebp=406cce40)

  32 0x7102d6cd (SHDOCVW.DLL.171+0xde9 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406cce94)

  33 0x7102d447 (SHDOCVW.DLL.171+0xb63 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406ccec0)

  34 0x7102d367 (SHDOCVW.DLL.171+0xa83 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406ccef4)

  35 0x710243e3 (SHDOCVW.DLL.179+0x314 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406ccf98)

  36 0x7102480f (SHDOCVW.DLL.179+0x740 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406ccfc0)

  37 0x71171dea (BROWSEUI.DLL.105+0x399f in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ccfdc)

  38 0x71172ff6 (BROWSEUI.DLL.105+0x4bab in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ccffc)

  39 0x71024728 (SHDOCVW.DLL.179+0x659 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406cd040)

  40 0x710245e5 (SHDOCVW.DLL.179+0x516 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406cd068)

  41 0x71024561 (SHDOCVW.DLL.179+0x492 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406ce0dc)

  42 0x71171dc9 (BROWSEUI.DLL.105+0x397e in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ce114)

  43 0x71180b2f (BROWSEUI.DLL.105+0x126e4 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ce188)

  44 0x71002fae (SHDOCVW.DLL.SHGetIDispatchForFolder+0x10d6 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406ce1a0)

  45 0x71162fc2 (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0x1fc2 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ce1bc)

  46 0x71165c54 (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0x4c54 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ce1f8)

  47 0x71165ade (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0x4ade in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ce224)

  48 0x407aa78f (WINPROC_wrapper+0x17 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ce248)

  49 0x407aa80b (WINPROC_CallWndProc+0x6b(proc=0x71165af5, hwnd=0x10023, msg=0x1, wParam=0x0, lParam=0x406ce624) [winpr

oc.c:230] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ce27c)

  50 0x407b186d (CallWindowProcA+0xed(func=0x71165af5, hwnd=0x10023, msg=0x1, wParam=0x0, lParam=0x406ce624) [winproc.c

:3082] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ce2ac)

  51 0x407c3bd1 (call_window_proc+0x171(hwnd=0x10023, msg=0x1, wparam=0x0, lparam=0x406ce624, unicode=0x0, same_thread=

0x1) [message.c:1455] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ce308)

  52 0x407c4bcf (SendMessageTimeoutA+0x1ff(hwnd=0x10023, msg=0x1, wparam=0x0, lparam=0x406ce624, flags=0x0, timeout=0xf

fffffff, res_ptr=0x406ce398) [message.c:1961] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ce374)

  53 0x407c4cc1 (SendMessageA+0x51(hwnd=0x10023, msg=0x1, wparam=0x0, lparam=0x406ce624) [message.c:2005] in USER32.DLL

) (ebp=406ce3a0)

  54 0x40a46f17 (X11DRV_CreateWindow+0x647(hwnd=0x10023, cs=0x406ce624, unicode=0x0) [window.c:1079] in X11DRV.DLL) (eb

p=406ce428)

  55 0x407a41e1 (WIN_CreateWindowEx+0x391(cs=0x406ce624, classAtom=0xc05a, type=0x2) [win.c:1206] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=4

06ce508)

  56 0x407a4878 (CreateWindowExA+0x98(exStyle=0x100, className=0x406ce6a4, windowName=0x406ce8b8, style=0x2cf0000, x=0x

80000000, y=0x80000000, width=0x80000000, height=0x80000000, parent=0x0, menu=0x8c, instance=0x71160000, data=0x403e296

8) [win.c:1370] in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ce660)

  57 0x70bfca52 (SHLWAPI.DLL.55+0x8b in SHLWAPI.DLL) (ebp=406ceac4)

  58 0x71181c0e (BROWSEUI.DLL.123+0x387 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ced48)

  59 0x71181acf (BROWSEUI.DLL.123+0x248 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406cedd4)

  60 0x71181a86 (BROWSEUI.DLL.123+0x1ff in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406cfe50)

  61 0x7101f031 (SHDOCVW.DLL.101+0xa7 in SHDOCVW.DLL) (ebp=406cfe70)

  62 0x00401ecd (IEXPLORE.EXE..text+0xecd in IEXPLORE.EXE) (ebp=406cfec0)

  63 0x00401f7d (IEXPLORE.EXE.EntryPoint+0x97 in IEXPLORE.EXE) (ebp=406cff20)

  64 0x4052f707 (start_process+0xe7(arg=0x0) [process.c:759] in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406cfff4)

  65 0x4001a8b1 (wine_switch_to_stack+0x11 in libwine.so.1) (ebp=00000000)

0x00000000: addb        %al,0x0(%eax)

Modules:

Address                 Module  Name

0x00400000-00418800     (PE)    C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

0x40210000-40257000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL

0x404e0000-405b8000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL

0x406e0000-40710000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL

0x40730000-4084a000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL

0x40860000-408c7000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL

0x408d0000-408f9000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL

0x40a10000-40a6e000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL

0x41210000-41220000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL

0x41230000-412c9000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL

0x412f0000-4133f000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL

0x415f0000-4160e000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL

0x416e0000-416f4000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VERSION.DLL

0x41700000-4170a000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LZ32.DLL

0x63000000-6304bc00     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL

0x65340000-653d2000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLEAUT32.DLL

0x65f00000-65fc1800     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL

0x70100000-70153000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCRT4.DLL

0x702b0000-70329200     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\URLMON.DLL

0x70bd0000-70c34600     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL

0x71000000-71149000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL

0x71160000-7125ce00     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL

0x715f0000-71616600     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVPACK.DLL

0x71840000-718c3200     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL

0x718e0000-718f1200     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL

Threads:

process  tid      prio

00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

        0000000a    0

        00000009    1 <==

WineDbg terminated on pid 8
```

----------

## steveb

 *Malakin wrote:*   

> Using wine-20040309, everything installed fine but if I try to run IE I get the following:

 

i have ie version 6.0.2800.1106 runing under wine 20040309 without any problem.

i just installed the wine-20040309 version, changed the ~/.wine/config file to have the following entries:

```
;; Microsoft Internet Explorer

[AppDefaults\\iexplore.exe\\Version]

"Windows"           = "win98"

;; Microsoft Internet Explorer

[AppDefaults\\iexplore.exe\\DllOverrides]

"mshtml"            = "native, builtin"

"shfolder"          = "native, builtin"

"shell32"           = "native, builtin"

"shell"             = "native, builtin"

"shdocvw"           = "native, builtin"

"shlwapi"           = "native, builtin"

"urlmon"            = "native, builtin"

"crypt32"           = "native, builtin"

"wininet"           = "native, builtin"

"*comctl32"         = "builtin, native"

"mapi"              = "native, builtin"

"mapi32"            = "native, builtin"

"ole32"             = "native, builtin"

"compobj"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2"              = "native, builtin"

"ole2nls"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2conv"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2prox"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2thk"           = "native, builtin"

"storage"           = "native, builtin"

"olepro32"          = "native, builtin"

"rpcrt4"            = "native, builtin"

"oleaut32"          = "native, builtin"

"msvcrt"            = "native, builtin"

"wininet"           = "native, builtin"

"setupapi"          = "native, builtin"

"devenum"           = "native, builtin"

"quartz"            = "native, builtin"

"jscript"           = "native, builtin"

"wintrust"          = "native, builtin"

"secur32"           = "native, builtin"

"ddraw"             = "native, builtin"

"*user.exe"         = "native,builtin"

"*"                 = "builtin, native"

[AppDefaults\\msimn.exe\\DllOverrides]

"*comctl32"         = "builtin"

"mapi"              = "native, builtin"

"mapi32"            = "native, builtin"

"ole32"             = "native, builtin"

"compobj"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2"              = "native, builtin"

"ole2nls"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2conv"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2prox"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2thk"           = "native, builtin"

"storage"           = "native, builtin"

"olepro32"          = "native, builtin"

"rpcrt4"            = "native, builtin"

"oleaut32"          = "native, builtin"

"msvcrt"            = "native, builtin"

"wininet"           = "native, builtin"

"setupapi"          = "native, builtin"

"devenum"           = "native, builtin"

"quartz"            = "native, builtin"

"urlmon"            = "native"

"shdocvw"           = "native, builtin"

"jscript"           = "native, builtin"

"wintrust"          = "native, builtin"

"shlwapi"           = "native, builtin"

"secur32"           = "native, builtin"

"crypt32"           = "native, builtin"

"ddraw"             = "native, builtin"

"*user.exe"         = "native,builtin"

"*"                 = "builtin, native"

[AppDefaults\\rundll32.exe\\DllOverrides]

; to avoid mstime.dll error when installing IE

"ddraw"             = "builtin"

;; Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Setup

[AppDefaults\\ie6setup.exe\\DllOverrides]

"*advapi32"         = "builtin"

"mshtml"            = "native"

"*comctl32"         = "builtin"

"mapi"              = "native, builtin"

"mapi32"            = "native, builtin"

"ole32"             = "native, builtin"

"compobj"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2"              = "native, builtin"

"ole2nls"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2conv"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2prox"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2thk"           = "native, builtin"

"storage"           = "native, builtin"

"olepro32"          = "native, builtin"

"rpcrt4"            = "native, builtin"

"oleaut32"          = "native, builtin"

"msvcrt"            = "native, builtin"

"wininet"           = "native, builtin"

"setupapi"          = "native, builtin"

"devenum"           = "native, builtin"

"quartz"            = "native, builtin"

"urlmon"            = "native"

"shdocvw"           = "native, builtin"

"jscript"           = "native, builtin"

"wintrust"          = "native, builtin"

"shlwapi"           = "native, builtin"

"secur32"           = "native, builtin"

"crypt32"           = "native, builtin"

"ddraw"             = "native, builtin"

"*user.exe"         = "native,builtin"

"*"                 = "builtin, native"
```

and i changed the userdef.reg to have the following:

```
[Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Explorer\\Shell Folders] 986159144

"Desktop"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Desktop"

"Favorites"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Favorites"

"Fonts"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Fonts"

"NetHood"="C:\\WINDOWS\\NetHood"

"Personal"="X:\\"

"Programs"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Start Menu\\Programs"

"Recent"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Recent"

"SendTo"="C:\\WINDOWS\\SendTo"

"Start Menu"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Start Menu"

"StartUp"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Start Menu\\Programs\\Startup"

"Templates"="C:\\WINDOWS\\ShellNew"

[Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Explorer\\User Shell Folders] 986159144

"Favorites"="C:\\WINDOWS\\Favorites"

"Personal"="X:\\"
```

in my case i use X:\ as the drive for my home directory. you maybe have another drive for that? just check the wine config file.

after that, i downloaded dcom98 and installed it.

and for ie6 to install correctly i had to copy setupx.dll from the web and copy it to the windows\system directory. after that i just installed ie 6 with sp1 by lunching ie6setup.exe. that's all. no other special tweaking was needed  :Smile: 

anyway... windows update does not work  :Sad:  (it worked with cxoffice). anyway... i just use the url http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/en/default.asp?corporate=true and then i download everything i need and install the stuff manually  :Wink: 

for renaming the dll's to lowercase i used the following slef made script:

```
#!/bin/bash

for foo in dispex.dll inseng.dll jscript.dll scrobj.dll shfolder.dll WinInet.dll

do

   bar=$(find . -iname ${foo} -type f)

   if [ "${bar} != "" ]

   then

      mv ${bar} ${bar}.lowercase

   fi

done
```

for installing the windows core fonts i used the following self mand script:

```
#!/bin/bash

http="http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/"

tmp="${TMPDIR-/tmp}/wine_tools.$RANDOM.$RANDOM.$RANDOM.$$"

if [ ! -d ~/.wine ]; then

   echo

   echo "~/.wine is missing. You need to run once the command \"wine\" to create" 1>&2

   echo "an wine configuration." 1>&2

   echo

   exit 1

fi

if [ ! -x "$(which wget 2>&1)" ]; then

   echo

   echo "Could not locate wget! Exiting." 1>&2

   echo

   exit 1

fi

for foo in andale32 arial32 arialb32 comic32 courie32 georgi32 impact32 times32 trebuc32 verdan32 webdin32

do

   [[ ! -d "${tmp}" ]] && (umask 077 && mkdir -p ${tmp})

   [[ ! -d "${tmp}" ]] && {

      echo

      echo "Could not create temporary directory! Exiting." 1>&2

      echo

      exit 1

   }

   wget -q ${http}${foo}.exe -O ${tmp}/${foo}.exe

   wine ${tmp}/${foo}.exe /Q 2>/dev/null

   wineboot 2>/dev/null

done

[[ -d "${tmp}" ]] && rm -rf ${tmp}
```

i installed some other stuff as well (excel 97 viewer, word 97 viewer, powerpoint 2003 viewer, visio 2002 viewer, lotus notes client/designer/admin 5.0.12, acrobat reader 5.1, and much more) but i don't know if you need that kind of info.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## nouse66

i did the install according to the wine-20040309 instructions and i get this when i run iexplore.exe:

```

wine .wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE Protocol error:0x82c3790: bad reply fd

```

anyone know what that means?

----------

## steveb

 *nouse66 wrote:*   

> i did the install according to the wine-20040309 instructions and i get this when i run iexplore.exe:
> 
> ```
> wine .wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE Protocol error:0x82c3790: bad reply fd
> ```
> ...

 

never had this error. but to be honest: the gentoo ebuild for wine is full of errors! some stuff is not 100% correctly done in the ebuild. i am just now on my way to do an ebuild for wine to fetch wine from cvs and while doing the ebuild i found many places and instructions in the ebuild to be completly wrong!

for example the following files are not correctly created/copied to the .data/fake_windows directory:

- system.ini (the system.ini is not anymore distributed with wine.)

- generic.ppd (the location of generic.ppd is not there where the ebuild expects it)

- winedefault.reg (is replaced by wine.inf )

it does not surprice me that so manny people have trouble with wine. anyway... i better keep quite and maybe the ebuild i am doing now will fix some problems. if so, then i will submit it to bugs.gentoo.org

cheers

SteveB

----------

## pharaoh

under the png setup part, the line to download dcom98.exe needs to be capitalized as DCOM98.exe or else wget won't wget it    :Smile: 

----------

## kanaric

 :Shocked: 

After reading a dozen guides a dozen times.  I finally got it to work!  

1st thanks to : steveb, Mirrorball, Daagar, Franks Corner, dll-files.com, microsoft.com and Patrick Mackinlay 

2nd - I think after my experiance that the biggest problem with installing IE6 is getting the [DllOverrides] section of the wine config file correct.  If you are haveing trouble with installing IE and you are getting DllRegServer / DllInstall errors this is probably it. 

3rd MY SETUP: (end of document : I don't think its really very inportant but might be)

4th I did this install as a user, not su-ed  you shouldn't need to su to install anything. 

The Install

Step One - clean wine out

```
WARNING - THIS WILL REMOVE EVERYTHING INSTALLED UNDER WINE. But as far as I can tell, this is the only way to get IE 6 to work.

$ rm ~/.wine -r -f

$ wine
```

Step Two - make a temp folder and get the installers / files

```
$ mkdir ~/IE6setup

$ cd ~/IE6setup

$ wget http://download.microsoft.com/download/ie6sp1/finrel/6_sp1/W98NT42KMeXP/EN-US/ie6setup.exe

$ wget http://download.microsoft.com/msdownload/dcom/98/x86/en/DCOM98.EXE

$ wget http://w1.401.telia.com/~u40131328/setupx.zip

$ unzip setupx.zip -x readme.txt
```

Step Three - editing .bashrc to help wine out

```
$ echo -e "export PATH=\044PATH:/usr/lib/wine/bin" >> ~/.bashrc

$ echo -e "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=\044LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/wine/lib" >> ~/.bashrc

$ bash
```

Step Four - load DCOM98 and setupx

```
$ WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine ~/IE6setup/DCOM98.EXE

          note: this will do the Font metrics step (which takes a while)

          say yes & yes to install DCOM98 for windows 98

$ cp ~/IE6setup/setupx.dll ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows/System/
```

Step Five - the hard step - where I sure got confused about 60 times

```
Step Five [a] open ~/.wine/config in your favorate editor and scroll down to the [DllOverrides] section. 

Step Five [b] delete this entire section all the way down to the [x11drv] section

Step Five [c] paste in the following (note) I commented out several of the dlls so that wineboot will run successfully,  I'm not sure if anything else needs them,  you may want to uncomment them when you are done installing IE 

```

```

[DllOverrides]

"rpcrt4"       = "builtin, native"

;"oleaut32"     = "builtin, native"

;"ole32"        = "builtin, native"

"commdlg"      = "builtin, native"

"comdlg32"     = "builtin, native"

"ver"          = "builtin, native"

"version"      = "builtin, native"

"shell"        = "builtin, native"

"shell32"      = "builtin, native"

"shfolder"     = "builtin, native"

;"shlwapi"      = "builtin, native"

;"shdocvw"      = "builtin, native"

"lzexpand"     = "builtin, native"

"lz32"         = "builtin, native"

"*comctl32"     = "builtin, native"

"commctrl"     = "builtin, native"

"advapi32"     = "builtin, native"

"crtdll"       = "builtin, native"

"mpr"          = "builtin, native"

"winspool.drv" = "builtin, native"

"ddraw"        = "builtin, native"

"dinput"       = "builtin, native"

"dsound"       = "builtin, native"

"opengl32"     = "builtin, native"

"msvideo"      = "builtin, native"

"msvfw32"      = "builtin, native"

"mcicda.drv"   = "builtin, native"

"mciseq.drv"   = "builtin, native"

"mciwave.drv"  = "builtin, native"

"msacm.drv"    = "builtin, native"

"msacm"        = "builtin, native"

"msacm32"      = "builtin, native"

"midimap.drv"  = "builtin, native"

"*" = "native, builtin"

[AppDefaults\\IEXPLORE.EXE\\DllOverrides]

"mshtml"            = "native, builtin"

"shdocvw"           = "native, builtin"

"shlwapi"           = "native, builtin"

"urlmon"            = "native"

"crypt32"           = "native, builtin"

"wininet"           = "native, builtin"

"*comctl32"         = "builtin"

"mapi"              = "native, builtin"

"mapi32"            = "native, builtin"

"ole32"             = "native, builtin"

"compobj"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2"              = "native, builtin"

"ole2nls"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2conv"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2prox"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2thk"           = "native, builtin"

"storage"           = "native, builtin"

"olepro32"          = "native, builtin"

"rpcrt4"            = "native, builtin"

"oleaut32"          = "native, builtin"

"msvcrt"            = "native, builtin"

"setupapi"          = "native, builtin"

"devenum"           = "native, builtin"

"quartz"            = "native, builtin"

"jscript"           = "native, builtin"

"wintrust"          = "native, builtin"

"secur32"           = "native, builtin"

"ddraw"             = "native, builtin"

"*"                 = "builtin, native"

[AppDefaults\\ie6setup.exe\\DllOverrides] 

"wininet"           = "builtin"

"shdocvw"           = "native, builtin"

"shlwapi"           = "native, builtin"

"urlmon"            = "native"

"crypt32"           = "native, builtin"

"*comctl32"         = "builtin"

"mapi"              = "native, builtin"

"mapi32"            = "native, builtin"

"ole32"             = "native, builtin"

"compobj"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2"              = "native, builtin"

"ole2nls"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2conv"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2prox"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2thk"           = "native, builtin"

"storage"           = "native, builtin"

"olepro32"          = "native, builtin"

"rpcrt4"            = "native, builtin"

"oleaut32"          = "native, builtin"

"msvcrt"            = "native, builtin"

"setupapi"          = "native, builtin"

"devenum"           = "native, builtin"

"quartz"            = "native, builtin"

"jscript"           = "native, builtin"

"wintrust"          = "native, builtin"

"secur32"           = "native, builtin"

"ddraw"             = "native, builtin"

"*"                 = "builtin, native"

[AppDefaults\\msimn.exe\\DllOverrides]

"*comctl32"         = "builtin"

"mapi"              = "native, builtin"

"mapi32"            = "native, builtin"

"ole32"             = "native, builtin"

"compobj"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2"              = "native, builtin"

"ole2nls"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2conv"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2prox"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2thk"           = "native, builtin"

"storage"           = "native, builtin"

"olepro32"          = "native, builtin"

"rpcrt4"            = "native, builtin"

"oleaut32"          = "native, builtin"

"msvcrt"            = "native, builtin"

"wininet"           = "native, builtin"

"setupapi"          = "native, builtin"

"devenum"           = "native, builtin"

"quartz"            = "native, builtin"

"urlmon"            = "native"

"shdocvw"           = "native, builtin"

"jscript"           = "native, builtin"

"wintrust"          = "native, builtin"

"shlwapi"           = "native, builtin"

"secur32"           = "native, builtin"

"crypt32"           = "native, builtin"

"ddraw"             = "native, builtin"

"*user.exe"         = "native,builtin"

"*"                 = "builtin, native"

[AppDefaults\\rundll32.exe\\DllOverrides]

"ddraw"             = "builtin"
```

Finally! Step Six - Install IE

```
$ wine ie6setup.exe

$ wine wineboot

```

Notes on the install - I get two errors that don't seem to affect things, the first happens while setup is running, and is labeled by 

```
 AddCRL failed xxx000xxx 
```

 and the second is while wineboot is running and is labeled such 

```
error loading .. ieinfo5.ocx .. not installed .. 
```

 third note, when running setup you have to remove a \ from a line to make it intall as such 

```
you must remove a \ from C:\\Program Files\Internet Explorer

                right here ^ make it  

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
```

 and last, I installed only Internet Explorer 6 Web Broswer and Visual Basic Scripting Support

Run IE

```

$ wine "~/.wine/fake_windows/Program Files/Internet Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE"

```

referances:

this forum!

http://patrick.spacesurfer.com/ie_wine_install.html

http://frankscorner.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=49&page=1

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/pop.shtml?setupx

```
My setup:

  Gentoo Linux 

  2.6.4-gentoo-r1 kernel

  Dell C840 laptop - docked

  -/etc/make.conf-

    CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -mmmx -msse -msse2 -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

    CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

    USE="nptl X tiff mmx sse sse2 -alsa -arts -kde -qt"

    ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

  -installed programs and versions-

    x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 

    x11-wm/kahakai-0.6.2

    app-arch/cabextract-0.6

    app-emulation/wine-20040309

    app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2unzip
```

----------

## Mirrorball

On Frank's World we can now download WineTools.

http://franksworld.net/winetools.html

I installed the program and now I'm trying to install Internet Explorer but Windows Update isn't downloading any files.

I didn't work.   :Sad: 

----------

## steveb

 *kanaric wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After reading a dozen guides a dozen times.  I finally got it to work!  
> 
> 1st thanks to : steveb, Mirrorball, Daagar, Franks Corner, dll-files.com, microsoft.com and Patrick Mackinlay 
> ...

 

i have just one question for you:

can you go to microsoft web update and start the scanning process with your setup?

i have tweaked my wine conf till i got it working  :Wink: 

if you want, i can post my config file.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## nalin

Just out of curiosity here as I noticed there are a number of web developers attracted to this thread - I am tempted to try this not for IE in and of itself, but rather for the google toolbar (to those unfamiliar with it, it shows pagerank, an indication of roughly how important a page is in googles eyes...which in turn is useful for fields such as search engine optimization).

Does anyone know whether the toolbar will install successfully and retain this functionality?

----------

## theboywho

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i have just one question for you:
> 
> can you go to microsoft web update and start the scanning process with your setup?
> ...

 

this would be interesting to see -  how have you done it?

----------

## steveb

 *theboywho wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   
> 
> i have just one question for you:
> 
> can you go to microsoft web update and start the scanning process with your setup?
> ...

 

well... took me some time, but i have it up and runing  :Wink: 

have an look (the images are big (between 600k and 800k), because i have 1600x1280 resolution on my notebook):

PNG Image 1 showing IE on Microsoft Update and an HTTPS connection to Red Hat

PNG Image 2 showing IE on Microsoft Update and an HTTPS connection to Red Hat

PNG Image 3 showing IE on Microsoft Update and an HTTPS connection to Red Hat

same images saved as JPG (the images are big (between 280k and 320k), because i have 1600x1280 resolution on my notebook):

JPG Image 1 showing IE on Microsoft Update and an HTTPS connection to Red Hat

JPG Image 2 showing IE on Microsoft Update and an HTTPS connection to Red Hat

JPG Image 3 showing IE on Microsoft Update and an HTTPS connection to Red Hat

i got ie6 up and runing without any problem. most of the updates from microsoft update site worked without problem. for some updates, i was not able to install them over the web-interface. i downloaded them localy and then extracted them (wine update-name.exe /T:"C:\Temp" /C /Q) and then i switched to bash and did manualy the steps described in the *.inf file.  :Smile: 

well... looks like it helps to know how that dam windows works and the manny years i was forced to use windows and work on windows.

it took me some time to learn how to deal with wine, but now i can install and configure wine in no time.

if there is an need for an how-to, then i may sit down and write down the steps needed to get that far. the problem is, that english is not my native language and i will sure write 10'000 gramatical misstakes. if an native english speaker is interessed in the how-to and willing to help me to fix my gramatical errors, then we can join forces.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## theboywho

i would gladly help with any fixing of english. 

I have had IE running for a few weeks now - the only thing that doesnt work is SSL

any chance you could post your config file?

----------

## steveb

 *theboywho wrote:*   

> i would gladly help with any fixing of english. 
> 
> I have had IE running for a few weeks now - the only thing that doesnt work is SSL
> 
> any chance you could post your config file?

 

great! i think over the weekend i will take time and start an complete new wine environment and write every step i do.

for the config file:

i have no problem posting it. i changed them so much, that i don't know 100% if some of them where active when i installed ie6. anyway... i post the part wich interessts you probably the most:

```
[DllOverrides]

"advapi32"         = "builtin, native"

"commctrl"         = "builtin, native"

"*comctl32"        = "builtin, native"

"commdlg"          = "builtin, native"

"comdlg32"         = "builtin, native"

"crtdll"           = "builtin, native"

"ddraw"            = "builtin, native"

"dinput"           = "builtin, native"

"dsound"           = "builtin, native"

"oleaut32"         = "builtin, native"

"ole32"            = "builtin, native"

"opengl32"         = "builtin, native"

"lzexpand"         = "builtin, native"

"lz32"             = "builtin, native"

"mpr"              = "builtin, native"

"msvideo"          = "builtin, native"

"msvfw32"          = "builtin, native"

"msvcrt"           = "native, builtin"

"mcicda.drv"       = "builtin, native"

"mciseq.drv"       = "builtin, native"

"mciwave.drv"      = "builtin, native"

"msacm.drv"        = "builtin, native"

"msacm"            = "builtin, native"

"msacm32"          = "builtin, native"

"msi"              = "native, builtin"

"midimap.drv"      = "builtin, native"

"rpcrt4"           = "builtin, native"

"ver"              = "builtin, native"

"version"          = "builtin, native"

"winspool.drv"     = "builtin, native"

"shell"            = "builtin, native"

"shell32"          = "builtin, native"

"shfolder"         = "builtin, native"

"shlwapi"          = "builtin, native"

"shdocvw"          = "builtin, native"

"*"                = "native, builtin"

[AppDefaults\\_INS0166._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS0432._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS432._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS0433._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS0466._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS0576._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS576._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS5501._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS5567._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS5176._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS5576._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS5577._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\_INS0432._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "640x480"

[AppDefaults\\_INS0466._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "640x480"

[AppDefaults\\_INS0576._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "640x480"

[AppDefaults\\_INS5176._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "640x480"

[AppDefaults\\_INS5576._MP\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "640x480"

[AppDefaults\\demo32.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\ikernel.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\idriver.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\hl.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "1024x768"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\StarCraft.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "640x480"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\Unreal.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "1024x768"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\ut.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "1024x768"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\c&c95.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "640x480"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\ra95.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "640x480"

"Managed" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\setup.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

[AppDefaults\\IEXPLORE.EXE\\DllOverrides]

"advapi32"          = "builtin"

"*advapi32"         = "builtin"

"*autorun.exe"      = "native, builtin"

"cabinet"           = "native, builtin"

"compobj"           = "native, builtin"

"*comctl32"         = "builtin"

"crypt32"           = "native, builtin"

"*ctfmon.exe"       = "builtin"

"dciman32"          = "native"

"*ddhelp.exe"       = "builtin"

"ddraw"             = "builtin"

"ddrawex"           = "builtin"

"devenum"           = "native, builtin"

"*findfast.exe"     = "builtin"

"*ICWCONN1.EXE"     = "builtin"

"*IEINFO5.OCX"      = "builtin"

"jscript"           = "native, builtin"

"*maildoff.exe"     = "builtin"

"*mapi"             = "native, builtin"

"*mapi32"           = "native, builtin"

"*mdm.exe"          = "builtin"

"*mosearch.exe"     = "builtin"

"msvcrt"            = "native, builtin"

"msvcrtd"           = "native, builtin"

"*mshtml"           = "native"

"*msi"              = "native"

"odbc32"            = "native, builtin"

"ole2"              = "native, builtin"

"ole2conv"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2nls"           = "native, builtin"

"ole2prox"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2thk"           = "native, builtin"

"ole32"             = "native, builtin"

"oleaut32"          = "native, builtin"

"olepro32"          = "native, builtin"

"*pstores.exe"      = "builtin"

"quartz"            = "native, builtin"

"rpcrt4"            = "native, builtin"

"rsabase"           = "native, builtin"

"secur32"           = "native, builtin"

"setupapi"          = "native, builtin"

"shdocvw"           = "native, builtin"

"shlwapi"           = "native, builtin"

"storage"           = "native, builtin"

"url"               = "native, builtin"

"urlmon"            = "native, builtin"

"*user.exe"         = "native, builtin"

"wininet"           = "native, builtin"

"wintrust"          = "native, builtin"

"*"                 = "builtin, native"

[AppDefaults\\ie6setup.exe\\DllOverrides]

"wininet"          = "builtin"

"shdocvw"          = "native, builtin"

"shlwapi"          = "native, builtin"

"urlmon"           = "native"

"crypt32"          = "native, builtin"

"*comctl32"        = "builtin"

"mapi"             = "native, builtin"

"mapi32"           = "native, builtin"

"ole32"            = "native, builtin"

"compobj"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2"             = "native, builtin"

"ole2nls"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2conv"         = "native, builtin"

"ole2prox"         = "native, builtin"

"ole2thk"          = "native, builtin"

"storage"          = "native, builtin"

"olepro32"         = "native, builtin"

"rpcrt4"           = "native, builtin"

"oleaut32"         = "native, builtin"

"msvcrt"           = "native, builtin"

"setupapi"         = "native, builtin"

"devenum"          = "native, builtin"

"quartz"           = "native, builtin"

"jscript"          = "native, builtin"

"wintrust"         = "native, builtin"

"secur32"          = "native, builtin"

"ddraw"            = "native, builtin"

"*"                = "builtin, native"

[AppDefaults\\msimn.exe\\DllOverrides]

"*comctl32"        = "builtin"

"mapi"             = "native, builtin"

"mapi32"           = "native, builtin"

"ole32"            = "native, builtin"

"compobj"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2"             = "native, builtin"

"ole2nls"          = "native, builtin"

"ole2conv"         = "native, builtin"

"ole2prox"         = "native, builtin"

"ole2thk"          = "native, builtin"

"storage"          = "native, builtin"

"olepro32"         = "native, builtin"

"rpcrt4"           = "native, builtin"

"oleaut32"         = "native, builtin"

"msvcrt"           = "native, builtin"

"wininet"          = "native, builtin"

"setupapi"         = "native, builtin"

"devenum"          = "native, builtin"

"quartz"           = "native, builtin"

"urlmon"           = "native"

"shdocvw"          = "native, builtin"

"jscript"          = "native, builtin"

"wintrust"         = "native, builtin"

"shlwapi"          = "native, builtin"

"secur32"          = "native, builtin"

"crypt32"          = "native, builtin"

"ddraw"            = "native, builtin"

"*user.exe"        = "native,builtin"

"*"                = "builtin, native"

[AppDefaults\\rundll32.exe\\DllOverrides]

"ddraw"            = "builtin"

[AppDefaults\\ohotfix.exe\\DllOverrides]

"ole32"             = "builtin"

"ole2"              = "builtin"

"compobj"           = "builtin"

"storage"           = "builtin"

"olepro32"          = "builtin"

"ole2nls"           = "builtin"

"ole2conv"          = "builtin"

"ole2prox"          = "builtin"

"ole2thk"           = "builtin"

[AppDefaults\\nlnotes.exe\\DllOverrides]

"msvcrt"           = "builtin, native"

"commctrl"         = "builtin, native"

"comctl32"         = "builtin, native"

"commdlg"          = "builtin, native"

"comdlg32"         = "builtin, native"
```

i think that the config file is not enought. you need serval registry keys to get ssl to work. but it is to big to post:

```
thinkpad .wine # ls -lhn *.reg

-rw-r--r--    1 1004     100          2.6M Apr  9 11:55 system.reg

-rw-r--r--    1 1004     100           41K Apr  9 11:58 user.reg

-rw-r--r--    1 1004     100           985 Apr  9 11:54 userdef.reg

thinkpad .wine #
```

for the setup over the weekend:

what kind of applications are needed? normaly i install ie6, serval updates from ms, serval ms office readers, acrobat 5.1 reader, ms visual c++ run times, ms vb 6 sp5 run times, microsoft help 1.4, dcom 98, all the ms core fonts, ms installer, ms jscript, etc....

do you want me to document all that or would be this to much for an how-to? or is an normal wine with ie6 enought?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## theboywho

Thanks for that  :Smile:   im gonna compare them with my configs.  :Smile: 

If you are prepared to document everything you normally do - that would be great - we could create seprate sections for each app.

Any chance you could email ur .reg files - i can compare them to mine and then see which keys are actully needed for SSL to work.

thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## steveb

 *theboywho wrote:*   

> Thanks for that   im gonna compare them with my configs. 
> 
> If you are prepared to document everything you normally do - that would be great - we could create seprate sections for each app.
> 
> Any chance you could email ur .reg files - i can compare them to mine and then see which keys are actully needed for SSL to work.
> ...

 

check your mail  :Wink: 

----------

## theboywho

Thanks for the mail steveb

Right, now here are the results of my research

it would appear that it is steveb's dlloverrides for IEXPLORE that make SSL and WindowsUpdate work.

I used the system.reg file from franks corner, and the IEXPLORE dll overrides from steveb's configs above.

I install IE following the simpler version of method 2 from the start of this topic  :Smile: 

Now that we can SSL in IE, IE just became a much more helpful in my work  :Smile: 

So thank you very much steve  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:  

ok so ive just tested it from scratch and it works brilliantly.

----------

## steveb

 *theboywho wrote:*   

> Thanks for the mail steveb
> 
> Right, now here are the results of my research
> 
> it would appear that it is steveb's dlloverrides for IEXPLORE that make SSL and WindowsUpdate work.
> ...

 

cool  :Wink:    i am happy that it works for you now.

so no real need anymore to write an how-to?

one thing is still not working:

if you have an https connection and then go to the properties of the page and then select the view button to see the certificate, ie6 will crash.

i will try to fix that problem as well (WINEDEBUG is my friend).

cheers

SteveB

----------

## theboywho

i was goin to write up what i had done + the bits i got from you - but i will do that on sunday - now i need sleep  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

 *theboywho wrote:*   

> i was goin to write up what i had done + the bits i got from you - but i will do that on sunday - now i need sleep 

 

go! go sleeping my friend!

i have 02:45 over here (i think uk is one hour behind switzerland?)

cheers

SteveB

----------

## steveb

phuuu... the view certificate problem is probably an error in wine:

```
err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x40234fe0 "loader.c: loader_section" wait timed out in thread 000e, blocked by 0010, retrying (60 sec)

/usr/bin/wine: line 56:  3664 Killed                  "$RUNWINE" "$@"
```

if i press the button, then wine (well.... ie6) is sucking on my cpu and memory, until wine get's killed.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## BlackB1rd

Followed all steps and iexplore loads up... But I get an error message which says "Can not run Unicode version of ATL.DLL on Windows 95. Please install the correct version."

Searched @ dll-files.com for atl.dll but didn't find it. What could be my problem?

----------

## steveb

on my system i have the atl.dll installed. don't ask me wich windows application installed it (i wich i had qpkg for windows  :Wink: )? i think they are part of vcredist.exe,  but i am not 100% sure. search in google for vcredist.exe and install it.

in system.reg i have as well the following entries:

```
[Software\\Classes\\CLSID\\{44EC053A-400F-11D0-9DCD-00A0C90391D3}] 1081159082

@="Registrar Class"

[Software\\Classes\\CLSID\\{44EC053A-400F-11D0-9DCD-00A0C90391D3}\\InprocServer32] 1081159082

@="C:\\Windows\\System\\ATL.DLL"

"ThreadingModel"="Both"

[Software\\Classes\\CLSID\\{44EC053A-400F-11D0-9DCD-00A0C90391D3}\\ProgID] 1081159082

@="ATL.Registrar"

[Software\\Classes\\TypeLib\\{44EC0535-400F-11D0-9DCD-00A0C90391D3}\\1.0] 1080967404

@="ATL 2.0 Type Library"

[Software\\Classes\\TypeLib\\{44EC0535-400F-11D0-9DCD-00A0C90391D3}\\1.0\\0\\win32] 1081159063

@="C:\\Windows\\System\\ATL.DLL"

[Software\\Classes\\TypeLib\\{44EC0535-400F-11D0-9DCD-00A0C90391D3}\\1.0\\FLAGS] 1080967404

@="0"

[Software\\Classes\\TypeLib\\{44EC0535-400F-11D0-9DCD-00A0C90391D3}\\1.0\\HELPDIR] 1080967404

@="C:\\Windows\\System\\"
```

if you have an email, then i could send you the atl.dll.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## theboywho

I have that dll too - it was installed by either DCOM98 or IE

----------

## nalin

I have a problem: 

manually entering some (but not all) domains seems to timeout rather then redirect to the index page - for instance:

[http://]www.google.com[/[index.html]] will timeout

www.google.com/search[?copy_and_pasted_url] will get the right page

Clicking thus far always gets the page - its quite uncanny

For the record all the google strings respond with a 200 OK via wget (search queries to google with wget send a 403 but only because of the user agent, if you use -U to set it non-default you get a 200 on them)

Have tried other index.html sites and this seems not to be an issue - anyone experience similar or have a suggestion to remedy this?

----------

## steveb

 *nalin wrote:*   

> I have a problem: 
> 
> manually entering some (but not all) domains seems to timeout rather then redirect to the index page - for instance:
> 
> http://www.google.com/index.html will timeout
> ...

 

i don't have this problem.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## BlackB1rd

Weird, tnx steveb for the dll btw, but I still get the same error message. So it's not like it can't be found, but he (thinks?) it's not the right version.

----------

## steveb

it is your setup! probably your registry or an missing microsoft component! did you install the visual c++ runtime and the dcom95 or dcom98 package?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## BlackB1rd

I did install DCOM98. When I try to install the visual c++ runtime, I get the message above (Can not run Unicode....) and after applying OK, it gives the following error message: "Error registering the OCX: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\atl.dll".

Again, this file exists (lowercased as it says here).  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## steveb

okay... try

```
WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine ....
```

when you install the visual c++ components.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Stubzz

Ok I've run finished installing this all using the first method and I always get an error when running it:

```
err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x4039001c "?" wait timed out in thread 000a, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec)
```

It's strange cos the first time I ran it it worked fine. Anyone know what it means?

----------

## Trellph

I can't seem to get IE to install the zone software.  MSN Gaming Zone.

I want to try to get it to run Asherons Call ;p

----------

## steveb

 *Trellph wrote:*   

> I can't seem to get IE to install the zone software.  MSN Gaming Zone.
> 
> I want to try to get it to run Asherons Call ;p

 can  you post the link to this install/download?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## gmcle454

I followed the instructions exactly in the first post, but like several others get the output below followed by an abort when actually trying to run IE. I don't know where the Instalation path should be changed (I was going to try changing it from c:\\ to c:\). I looked arround the config file but didn't see it. So I thougth It might be in the actuall install dialoge. So I tried to re-run ie6setup.exe. Now I have debuging errors. What did I screw up?

when running IE

```
  Workstation-1 / # wine /root/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 0009), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 8

No debug information in ELF 'wine' ((nil))

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE' (0x400000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL' (0x40200000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL' (0x404c0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL' (0x406c0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL' (0x408b0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL' (0x40840000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL' (0x40710000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL' (0x70bd0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL' (0x71000000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL' (0x409d0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL' (0x41180000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL' (0x411b0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL' (0x65f00000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL' (0x41370000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL' (0x71160000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL' (0x718e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL' (0x71840000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL' (0x414d0000)

Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x414d628d).

In 32-bit mode.

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:003b GS:0033

 EIP:414d628d ESP:406ad30c EBP:406ad31c EFLAGS:00010246(  R- 00  I  Z- -P1 )

 EAX:00000000 EBX:414e6a48 ECX:402421c4 EDX:00000033

 ESI:00000000 EDI:414e6ac8

Stack dump:

0x406ad30c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4ce):  00000000 414e6a48 414d0000 00000000

0x406ad31c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4de):  406ad374 414d71f4 00000000 414e5ee0

0x406ad32c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4ee):  406ad344 00000016 00000000 00000000

0x406ad33c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a4fe):  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x406ad34c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a50e):  00000000 4004815e c077b7c0 414e6a48

0x406ad35c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a51e):  414d0000 00000001 406ad374 414e6a48

0x406ad36c (KERNEL32.DLL.VerSetConditionMask+0x12a52e):

 

Backtrace:

=>0 0x414d628d (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemeSysString+0x4dd in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406ad31c)

  1 0x414d71f4 (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemePropertyOrigin+0x414 in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406ad374)

  2 0x414d76c1 (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemePropertyOrigin+0x8e1 in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406ad3e4)

  3 0x414d5d28 (UXTHEME.DLL.IsThemeBackgroundPartiallyTransparent+0x58 in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406ad3f8)

  4 0x414d5a7c (UXTHEME.DLL.EntryPoint+0x6c in UXTHEME.DLL) (ebp=406ad418)

  5 0x4021b8b2 (NTDLL.DLL._aullrem+0x10c2 in NTDLL.DLL) (ebp=406ad488)

  6 0x4021b94e (NTDLL.DLL._aullrem+0x115e in NTDLL.DLL) (ebp=406ad4ac)

  7 0x4021d102 (NTDLL.DLL.LdrLoadDll+0x92 in NTDLL.DLL) (ebp=406ad4d4)

  8 0x40505e8d (KERNEL32.DLL.GetModuleFileNameW+0x83d in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406ad500)

  9 0x40505f42 (KERNEL32.DLL.LoadLibraryExA+0x42 in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406ad524)  10 0x40505ffb (KERNEL32.DLL.LoadLibraryA+0x2b in KERNEL32.DLL) (ebp=406ad53c)

  11 0x7116ca5a (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0xba5a in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ad59c)

  12 0x71183345 (BROWSEUI.DLL.102+0x1494 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ad60c)

  13 0x71171141 (BROWSEUI.DLL.105+0x2cf6 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406ad62c)

  14 0x40788e2f (USER32.DLL.EndDeferWindowPos+0x2cf in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ad650)

  15 0x40788eab (USER32.DLL.EndDeferWindowPos+0x34b in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ad684)

  16 0x4078f50d (USER32.DLL.CallWindowProcA+0xed in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ad6b4)

  17 0x407a1831 (USER32.DLL.IsCharAlphaW+0x3131 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ad710)

  18 0x407a282f (USER32.DLL.SendMessageTimeoutA+0x1ff in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ad77c)

  19 0x407a2921 (USER32.DLL.SendMessageA+0x51 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ad7a8)

  20 0x40a00e78 (X11DRV.DLL.CreateWindow+0x688 in X11DRV.DLL) (ebp=406ad830)

  21 0x407828db (USER32.DLL.WIN_SetRectangles+0xdcb in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ad910)

  22 0x40782f18 (USER32.DLL.CreateWindowExA+0x98 in USER32.DLL) (ebp=406ada68)

  23 0x70bfca52 (SHLWAPI.DLL.55+0x8b in SHLWAPI.DLL) (ebp=406adecc)

  24 0x711941f9 (BROWSEUI.DLL.EntryPoint+0x3a49 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406adf30)

  25 0x71194590 (BROWSEUI.DLL.EntryPoint+0x3de0 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=406adfa0)

  26 0x711944bb (BROWSEUI.DLL.EntryPoint+0x3d0b in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=403da528)

  27 0x71163fa0 (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0x2fa0 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=711627c8)

  28 0x711627e0 (BROWSEUI.DLL..text+0x17e0 in BROWSEUI.DLL) (ebp=711649c0)

  29 0x56530c45 (UXTHEME.DLL..data+0x1504ac45) (ebp=8bec8b55)

 

0x414d628d (UXTHEME.DLL.GetThemeSysString+0x4dd in UXTHEME.DLL): incl   0x0(%esi)

Modules:

Address                 Module  Name

0x00400000-00418800     (PE)    C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

0x40200000-4024b000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL

0x404c0000-40597000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL

0x406c0000-406ef000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL

0x40710000-40828000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL

0x40840000-408a5000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL

0x408b0000-408d7000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL

0x409d0000-40a28000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL

0x41180000-41197000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL

0x411b0000-41240000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL

0x41370000-413c6000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL

0x414d0000-414e7000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL

0x65f00000-65fc1800     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL

0x70bd0000-70c34600     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL

0x71000000-71149000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL

0x71160000-7125ce00     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL

0x71840000-718c3200     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL

0x718e0000-718f1200     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSELC.DLL

Threads:

process  tid      prio

00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

        00000009    1 <==

WineDbg terminated on pid 8

```

when re-running the IE setup

```
Workstation-1 / # wine ie6setup.exe

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 000b), starting debugger...

Can't attach process a: error 5

```

----------

## Dracnor

 *gmcle454 wrote:*   

> So I tried to re-run ie6setup.exe. Now I have debuging errors. What did I screw up?
> 
> 

 

I had the same errors when following the instructions of the first page...but after running ie6setup.exe again internet explorer suddenly started working.  Funny thing is that it only complete 83% of the setup and then hung.  I canceled the installation and tried running it, and it works perfectly now (well as perfect as IE can get).  gmcle454, try changing some of your dlls to either native or builtin as per previous posts or per frankscorner.org.

----------

## kevinlevin

 *Jonas Witt wrote:*   

> 2) Any ideas how to get this to work behind a proxy? My proxy is ppc, so i can't download the files there... 

 

About 5 minutes after starting the download, the setup wizard will give you a network warning dialog where you can enter (Button: Advanced) your proxy settings.

----------

## Garak128

Nice howot. 2nd method worked (installing it directly) good.

But whenever it tries to open a new window/pop up.. It locks up, no error messages. Have to either kill it, or control-c on the console.

Kinda need pop-ups as a program i use needs them (trandumper)

----------

## Garak128

ok I fixed the lockups. I think by editing my config. Tho it just worked after some reboots.

Other problems.. IE closes after a while for no reason. Think it just happens only when im idle for a bit..not long,, like 1min... Is that an option in wine?

Can't add favorites.. Says name cannot contain illegal characters.. Regardless of what i put in the box.

----------

## Sugarat

I am also having IE crash after precisely following the instructions..I have the latest unstable wine and even changed the pathname but its still no working...  same error as everyone else.. 

 Can anyone give me a solution?

----------

## Sugarat

I just ran setup again and its working now - no worries!

----------

## DeZZa

I didn't noticed that never 2004 version of wine needed another procedure sorry, so first i tried the whole procedure as in the thread start ... But now, it says that i ned to make sure that i'm connected to the internet, and then exits, when i start ie6setup.exe ..

----------

## besson3c

Has anybody gotten IE6 working in Wine 20040408? Should I downgrade?

I haven't had any luck, I won't bore you with my problems if nobody else is running this newer version.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## steveb

 *besson3c wrote:*   

> Has anybody gotten IE6 working in Wine 20040408? Should I downgrade?
> 
> I haven't had any luck, I won't bore you with my problems if nobody else is running this newer version.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

 i have it runing with 20040408. no problem so far.

cheers

steve

----------

## ghost_recon

After installing IE6 all goes well with no errors until I reboot wine I get this error and popup errors repeatedly. Any Ideas

```

Wine is finalizing your software installation. This may take a few minutes,

though it never actually does.

fixme:commctrl:COMCTL32_DllInstall (TRUE, L""): stub

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

err:thunk:_loadthunk (W95INF16.DLL, w95thk_ThunkData16, W95INF32.DLL): Unable to load 'W95INF16.DLL', error 2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

err:thunk:_loadthunk (W95INF16.DLL, w95thk_ThunkData16, W95INF32.DLL): Unable to load 'W95INF16.DLL', error 2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2
```

----------

## Mirrorball

I also get the same errors. I simply click OK and IE works.

----------

## MasonS

When I ran wineboot it got to a certain point and would hang for a long, long time. I left it there and did other work, eventually it started giving me those same errors and finally finished booting. Just wait it out.

So IE is working for me...but are plug-ins supposed to be working? IE locks up everytime I try to view a page with a plug-in.

----------

## plate

Ok, I cleaned up a bit in here. All the "Why IE" posts have been split off to this thread in OTW, feel free to add your opinions there. This, however is DT&T, and future posts to this thread trying to debate the sanity of installing IE in Wine will simply get deleted from now on (not because I'm evil, but because there's no possibility to merge threads or transfer individual posts between them). This HOWTO tells you how to, not why, 'kay? Thanks.

----------

## silverwolf

Greetings,

Anyone been successful with the latest version of wine from gentoo?

I figured that any inadequacies of earlier versions of wine would have been resolved, but ..

I emerged version 20040408, run thru the steps in this posting, and I get error messages similar to the other two debugs posted earlier.

Any thoughts much appreciated.

----------

## MasonS

It worked for me using that WINE versions. The only trouble I had was that, as I said two posts up, it would hang at two different points: once during installation, the other during wineboot. If I cancelled out of wineboot, I got the debug error. If I cancelled out of the installation and tried again, I got the debug error. Is that similar to your problem?

----------

## Selecter

Thanks, kanaric for your share  :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1019986#1019986

I got IE fully working and browsing.

----------

## Larcen

Did anyone ever figure out why, or fix these?

```
Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

Could not load 'KEYBOARD.DLL' required by 'SETUPX', error=2

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

```

----------

## Mirrorball

Simply ignore these errors.

----------

## MasonS

Are plug-ins working for everyone else?

----------

## steveb

 *MasonS wrote:*   

> Are plug-ins working for everyone else?

 what plugins do you mean?

cheers

SteveB

----------

## MasonS

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *MasonS wrote:*   Are plug-ins working for everyone else? what plugins do you mean?

 

Anything, really, but most noticeably the Flash player.

----------

## steveb

 *MasonS wrote:*   

> Anything, really, but most noticeably the Flash player.

 The Macromedia Flashplayer 7 is working in my IE. It is not so fast as it is in Linux and some time it redraws it self for no reason, but it works.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## Mirrorball

There is a new installation method for the latest Wine 20040615. Check the first message of this topic.

----------

## Malakin

I tried the newest installation method with 20040615 and I needed to add "mshtml" = "native" to the main dlloverrides section for it to work, just adding it where the instructions said to add it didn't work. It crahes a lot but it works well enough to test out my web pages.

Arg IE's CSS support is horrendous, can't believe it doesn't even understand "position: fixed;".

----------

## 1der

does anybody have the https working?

whenever I go to a secure site I get a page not found.

besides that it works. ( it does crash often, don't know if this is because wine or just IExplorer sucks - hey at least when it crashes it doesn't take my desktop like windows  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: )

If anyone could tell me how to get the https working I would be very happy!!!

----------

## Malakin

 *Quote:*   

> whenever I go to a secure site I get a page not found.

 I have the same problem, fortunately there aren't any https sites I want it for.

----------

## 1der

hi Malakin,

unfortunately for me I have to use it only for those sites.

Like banking... where they don't support anything but IExplorer.

I remember seeing a screenshot of people going to secure sites with wine and internet explorer. just wondered how and what they did to get it.

----------

## Malakin

You could always switch banks to one that supports web standards instead of IE. Fortunately the banks here all or at least mostly support other browsers but if mine didn't I'd just switch and make sure they knew why I was closing my account. Have you tried using a "user agent" switcher so the banks website thinks you're using IE?

----------

## Mirrorball

These DllOverrides supposedly make SSL work.

----------

## 1der

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

IT WORKS!!!!

THANKS YOU - Mirrorball.

Malkin: switching banks is to much of a hastle for me and my wife.  :Wink:  . Besides its a good bank. Anyway Mirrorball got it to work. so I'm happy. - thanks

----------

## Mirrorball

I've tried to update wine to 20040615-r1 but things weren't working very well so I'm downgrading to 20040615 again. Does anyone have a similar experience?

----------

## dju`

sort of. i've just emerged 20040716, and tried the second method of the 1st post, it worked.

----------

## Mirrorball

I've just emerged 20040716 too and it is possible to install IE using the first method, which is a lot simpler than the second.

----------

## PC_Freak

I have IE running using kanaric's procedure, but there's one problem. Many sites make IE crash and return and unhandled exception. I tried Google.com, which works perfectly, but trying to load usebb.net for example makes IE return an error.

Any ideas?

----------

## Mirrorball

I know that popup windows make IE freeze or sometimes when I'm entering a url. It's not very stable, don't rely on Wine if you really need IE.

----------

## eee

Why were the instructions for IE5 and 5.5 removed?  I was able to get both installed using the howto.   Using WINEPREFIX, I've got IE5, IE5.5 and IE6 all running at the same time on the same machine.  It's fantastic for web development—especially when I've got to do a quick check of a box model hack.  Linux—the ultimate Microsoft development environment  :Exclamation: 

----------

## PC_Freak

 *PC_Freak wrote:*   

> I have IE running using kanaric's procedure, but there's one problem. Many sites make IE crash and return and unhandled exception. I tried Google.com, which works perfectly, but trying to load usebb.net for example makes IE return an error.
> 
> Any ideas?

 I think I've found out why it crashed. I had something in my CSS to apply opacity to a single icon which worked in IE normally. I removed it and now just use a custom image for it (it wasn't W3C valid after all). Now it doesn't crash anymore on usebb.net, but still on msn.com, so it might have something to do with the popup window. Perhaps installing the Google toolbar will help...  :Smile: 

----------

## mattswell

i cannot get any of these methods to work.. it APARENTLY installs correctly, but once i execute IE, it just dumps be back to terminal without any error msgs or debug msgs. nothing. i have tried every method listed with the same results.

```
matt@ruckus matt $ wine ~/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE

matt@ruckus matt $
```

```
matt@ruckus matt $ WINEDEBUG=warn+all wine ~/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE

warn:imm:ImmAssociateContext ((nil), 0x40399538): semi-stub

err:shell:ReadCabinetState Initializing shell cabinet settings

matt@ruckus matt $
```

wine version and ebuild flags

```
matt@ruckus matt $ wine --version

Wine 20040716

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-20040716  +X +alsa -arts +cups -debug -nas -nptl +opengl -tcltk  0 kB

```

----------

## Mirrorball

 *eee wrote:*   

> Why were the instructions for IE5 and 5.5 removed?  I was able to get both installed using the howto.   Using WINEPREFIX, I've got IE5, IE5.5 and IE6 all running at the same time on the same machine.

 

How did you do it? I downloaded IE 5 and 5.5 from Skyzyx.com and ran iexplore.exe but I soon discovered that it was IE 6 running by the way it displayed the pages.

----------

## eee

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

>  *eee wrote:*   Why were the instructions for IE5 and 5.5 removed?  I was able to get both installed using the howto.   Using WINEPREFIX, I've got IE5, IE5.5 and IE6 all running at the same time on the same machine. 
> 
> How did you do it? I downloaded IE 5 and 5.5 from Skyzyx.com and ran iexplore.exe but I soon discovered that it was IE 6 running by the way it displayed the pages.

 

I've got three .wine directories containing the three IE installs.  To get IE6 intalled, I followed the first method that you described (installed into ~/.wine).  To install IE50, I 

```
$ mkdir ~/.wine_ie501sp2

$ export WINEPREFIX=~/.wine_ie501sp2
```

Then I followed the 1st howto again.  The only difference was that when I ran the iesetup.exe executable, it extracted the setup CABs, EXEs, etc into "~/IE 5.01 SP2 Full".  I moved that directory into ~/.wine_ie501sp2/fake_windows, then picked up stepp 7 again with:

```
wine ~/.wine_ie501sp2/fake_windows/IE 5.01 SP2 Full/IE5SETUP.EXE
```

Did the same thing for IE55 (using .wine_ie55sp2 as my WINEPREFIX).

To run the three at the same time, I do the following:

```
$ export -n WINEPREFIX=

$ wine .wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE &

$ WINEPREFIX=~/.wine_ie55sp2 wine ~/.wine_ie55sp2/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE &

$ WINEPREFIX=~/.wine_ie501sp2 wine .wine_ie501sp2/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE &
```

I'm quite sure that I'm running the three distinct versions because they each report the correct version to servers and my personal site looks like crap (but different crap) in each of the three.

Let me know if I haven't included enough info here.  And thanks so much for the HOWTO.  This is the first time that I've ever successfully run *anything* in wine, so it must be the HOWTO!

----------

## Mirrorball

I'm too lazy to test your procudure right now but I'm going to include a link to your message in the first post of this thread.

----------

## @TIF3AR

 *mattswell wrote:*   

> i cannot get any of these methods to work.. it APARENTLY installs correctly, but once i execute IE, it just dumps be back to terminal without any error msgs or debug msgs. nothing. i have tried every method listed with the same results.
> 
> ```
> matt@ruckus matt $ wine ~/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE
> 
> ...

 

I have the same problem   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Mirrorball

I can't change security options when I install IE on Wine 20040716. I think it's better to install IE on Wine 20040615 and then upgrade to 20040716.Last edited by Mirrorball on Sat Jul 31, 2004 7:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ravingsanity

I'm running wine 20040716 and I followed the first set of directions.  Everything seemed to go well and just as expected.  However, when I try to run IEXPLORE.EXE, nothing happens.  The command prompt returns with no errors and no IE either!  I saw a couple other posts in here that suggested to me that I needed the system.reg file (and, btw, that's step 11 from the second set of directions but it is absent in the first set!  It goes from 10 directly to 12) but when I went to the link, Frank's Corner had been taken down!  Does anyone know where I can get this file or another way to work around this problem?

----------

## Mirrorball

When I install IE on 20040716 I don't need to modify system.reg. The first instructions work for me. Downgrade to 20040615 and try to install IE again, then upgrade.

And Frank's Corner is down.   :Confused: Last edited by Mirrorball on Sat Jul 31, 2004 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zoombie

I followed your instructions exactly for 20040716, and it's working pretty well. I can start Internet Explorer and browse web pages. However, I have 3 problems: IE won't display PNG images, it won't run Javascript, and it crashes occasionally while entering a new address in the location bar.

The third problem I don't mind so much, but I installed IE so that I could test my web designs without rebooting. I need to be able to see PNGs and run JS to do so. Has anybody else had these same problems?

----------

## Mirrorball

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 8b) PNG support
> 
> Extract ADVAUTH.CAB from ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows/Windows Update Setup Files with cabextract. Copy pngfilt.dll to ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows/System/ 
> ...

 

----------

## Zoombie

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 8b) PNG support
> 
> Extract ADVAUTH.CAB from ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows/Windows Update Setup Files with cabextract. Copy pngfilt.dll to ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows/System/ 
> ...

 

That's not in the instructions for 20040716. After following the first set of instructions, I have no directory called "Windows Update Setup Files." There is a file in Windows/System called pngfilt.dll...

Shoud I rerun the installer and choose "Download Only?"

----------

## Mirrorball

If pngfilt.dll is already on Windows/System I don't know why IE doesn't display PNGs. Install IE again using wine 20040615.

----------

## franzb

thanks to the guides here the installation of ie6 with ssl was quite easy.

Unfortunately I'm not able to install the jvm from ms. During Installation an error occurs: "Unhandled exception 0x80000004..." and afterwards java is not working.

It would be nice if you could give me any help.

franzb

----------

## eee

 *Zoombie wrote:*   

> I followed your instructions exactly for 20040716, and it's working pretty well. I can start Internet Explorer and browse web pages. However, I have 3 problems: IE won't display PNG images, it won't run Javascript, and it crashes occasionally while entering a new address in the location bar.
> 
> The third problem I don't mind so much, but I installed IE so that I could test my web designs without rebooting. I need to be able to see PNGs and run JS to do so. Has anybody else had these same problems?

 

For PNG support, I found that I had to install the reg from the second install method.  I couldn't figure out how to get the png dll to register otherwise.  I thought about trying to isolate the particular registry entry that was necessary, but didn't think that it was worth the bother.

I haven't tried javascript and probably won't.  I'm of the camp that believes javascript can be used to improve the UI experience, but should not be required to actually use a web app.  So what if the little JS icon is showing up in the status bar?  They're just IE users after all  :Wink: 

As for the crashing when entering a new address, I was able to prevent that after disabling address bar autocomplete.  Tools -> Options -> Content -> AutoComplete.  I disabled all of the auto complete options.  They enhance everyday use, but IE is only useful for testing applications and these options just get in the way of that.

Hope that helps!

Chris

----------

## DebentooGaoX

I use the first method of the Howto,I can get the IE6 SP1 working by wine20040716,but it can't run any ActiveX pages coirrectly.for example,the site http://bt.btchina.net , it can't  search out anything by its searchtools,but IE in CrossOverOffice Demo version 3.0.1 can find out many results.it can't automaticlly display any plugin install windowm now,like flash plugins

Please help me.

----------

## Mirrorball

 *DebentooGaoX wrote:*   

> I use the first method of the Howto,I can get the IE6 SP1 working by wine20040716,but it can't run any ActiveX pages coirrectly.for example,the site http://bt.btchina.net , it can't  search out anything by its searchtools,but IE in CrossOverOffice Demo version 3.0.1 can find out many results.it can't automaticlly display any plugin install windowm now,like flash plugins

 

I suggest you downgrade to 20040615.

----------

## DebentooGaoX

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

>  *DebentooGaoX wrote:*   I use the first method of the Howto,I can get the IE6 SP1 working by wine20040716,but it can't run any ActiveX pages coirrectly.for example,the site http://bt.btchina.net , it can't  search out anything by its searchtools,but IE in CrossOverOffice Demo version 3.0.1 can find out many results.it can't automaticlly display any plugin install windowm now,like flash plugins 
> 
> I suggest you downgrade to 20040615.

 

Can I emerge 20040615-r1,My arch is ~x86,there's only 20040615-r1 in my portage

----------

## DebentooGaoX

When I run wine2004-615-r1,it crashed

debentoogao@finalbaby ~ $ WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine dcom98.exe

/usr/bin/wine: line 55: 17936 Segmentation fault      WINEDEBUG=-all "$RUNWINE" "$@"

I use the 'nptl" USE

----------

## Mirrorball

r1 never worked well for me. Modify the ebuild, deleting some of the patches applied.

----------

## DebentooGaoX

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> r1 never worked well for me. Modify the ebuild, deleting some of the patches applied.

 

Could you give me ebuild? I don't know where should I edit. Thanks a lot

----------

## Mirrorball

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/wine/wine-20040615-r1.ebuild,v1.3 2004/08/03 15:44:30 mholzer Exp $

inherit eutils base

DESCRIPTION="free implementation of Windows(tm) on Unix - CVS snapshot"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.winehq.com/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/Wine-${PV}.tar.gz

         mirror://gentoo/${P}-fake_windows.tar.bz2

         mirror://gentoo/${P}-misc.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="LGPL-2.1"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 -*"

IUSE="X alsa arts cups debug nas nptl opengl tcltk"

DEPEND="sys-devel/gcc

        sys-devel/flex

        >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2

        >=media-libs/freetype-2.0.0

        X? ( virtual/x11 )

        tcltk? ( dev-lang/tcl dev-lang/tk )

        arts? ( kde-base/arts )

        alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib )

        nas? ( media-libs/nas )

        cups? ( net-print/cups )

        opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

        >=sys-apps/sed-4"

src_unpack() {

        unpack Wine-${PV}.tar.gz

        cd ${S}

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/winearts-kdecvs-fix.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/QueryActCtxw_Photoshop7.0.diff

        # epatch ${FILESDIR}/scrollbars.diff

}

src_compile() {

        # there's no configure flag for cups, arts, alsa and nas, it's supposedto be autodetected

        unset CFLAGS CXXFLAGS LDFLAGS

        ac_cv_header_jack_jack_h=no \

        ac_cv_lib_soname_jack= \

        ./configure \

                --prefix=/usr/lib/wine \

                --sysconfdir=/etc/wine \

                --host=${CHOST} \

                --enable-curses \

                `use_enable opengl` \

                `use_with nptl` \

                `use_enable debug trace` \

                `use_enable debug` \

                || die "configure failed"

        cd ${S}/programs/winetest

        sed -i 's:wine.pm:include/wine.pm:' Makefile

        # No parallel make

        cd ${S}

        make depend all || die

        cd programs && emake || die

}

src_install() {

        local WINEMAKEOPTS="prefix=${D}/usr/lib/wine"

        ### Install wine to ${D}

        make ${WINEMAKEOPTS} install || die

        cd ${S}/programs

        make ${WINEMAKEOPTS} install || die

        # Needed for later installation

        dodir /usr/bin

        ### Creation of /usr/lib/wine/.data

        # Setting up fake_windows

        dodir /usr/lib/wine/.data

        cd ${D}/usr/lib/wine/.data

        tar jxvf ${DISTDIR}/${P}-fake_windows.tar.bz2

        chown root:root fake_windows/ -R

        # Unpacking the miscellaneous files

        tar jxvf ${DISTDIR}/${P}-misc.tar.bz2

        chown root:root config

        # moving the wrappers to bin/

        insinto /usr/bin

        dobin regedit-wine wine winedbg wine-pthread

        rm regedit-wine wine winedbg wine-pthread

        # copying the wine.inf into .data (used to be winedefault.reg)

        cd ${S}

        dodir /usr/lib/wine/.data

        insinto /usr/lib/wine/.data

        doins tools/wine.inf

        insinto /usr/lib/wine/.data/fake_windows/Windows/System

        doins tools/wine.inf

        insinto /usr/lib/wine/.data/fake_windows/Windows/Inf

        doins tools/wine.inf

        ### Misc tasks

        # Take care of the documentation

        cd ${S}

        dodoc ANNOUNCE AUTHORS BUGS ChangeLog DEVELOPERS-HINTS LICENSE README

        # Manpage setup

        cp ${D}/usr/lib/${PN}/man/man1/wine.1 ${D}/usr/lib/${PN}/man/man1/${PN}.1

        doman ${D}/usr/lib/${PN}/man/man1/${PN}.1

        rm ${D}/usr/lib/${PN}/man/man1/${PN}.1

        doman ${D}/usr/lib/${PN}/man/man5/wine.conf.5

        rm ${D}/usr/lib/${PN}/man/man5/wine.conf.5

        # Remove the executable flag from those libraries.

        cd ${D}/usr/lib/wine/lib/wine

        chmod a-x *.so

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "Use /usr/bin/wine to start wine. This is a wrapper-script"

        einfo "which will take care of everything else."

        einfo ""

        einfo "if you have problems with nptl, use wine-pthread to start wine"

        einfo ""

        einfo "Use /usr/bin/regedit-wine to import registry files into the"

        einfo "wine registry."

}

```

----------

## spav

And what about JavaScript? Is there any method to use it in IE under Gentoo?

----------

## tomthewombat

I am having some trouble doing the first method on any version of wine.

At the end of installing dcom98.exe, wine will just hang up at 100% CPU usage.  I ctrl+c out and run ie6setup, but it just hangs up after folder does not exist, would you like to create folder.

nptl, reiser4.. but i doubt those should matter. oh yeah, pic, but i haven't run prelink.  I would really like to get this working again to make checking my sites easier.

----------

## tomthewombat

Reiser4 was the problem.  Don't try to run a fake_windows as Reiser4 (and don't mount your / as z: if it's reiser4)

----------

## chrono325

Okay, I have IE installed, and when I try to run it, it shows up for like a half second, and then goes away. I am running wine version 20040716. I get the following errors when I run WINEDEBUG=warn+all wine ~/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE

```
warn:dosfs:DOSFS_FindUnixName L"Profiles\\Administrator" not found in '/home/frochild/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Windows'

warn:dosfs:DOSFS_FindUnixName L"system32\\config\\system" not found in '/home/frochild/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Windows'

warn:dosfs:DOSFS_FindUnixName L"system.dat" not found in '/home/frochild/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Windows'

warn:dosfs:DOSFS_FindUnixName L"reg.dat" not found in '/home/frochild/.wine/dosdevices/h:/iesetup'

warn:file:CreateFileW Unable to get full filename from L".\\reg.dat" (GLE 2)

warn:dosfs:DOSFS_FindUnixName L"reg.dat" not found in '/home/frochild/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Windows/System'

warn:file:CreateFileW Unable to get full filename from L"C:\\Windows\\System\\reg.dat" (GLE 2)

warn:dosfs:DOSFS_FindUnixName L"reg.dat" not found in '/home/frochild/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Windows'

warn:file:CreateFileW Unable to get full filename from L"C:\\Windows\\reg.dat" (GLE 2)

warn:dosfs:DOSFS_FindUnixName L"reg.dat" not found in '/home/frochild/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Windows'

warn:file:CreateFileW Unable to get full filename from L"c:\\Windows\\reg.dat" (GLE 2)

warn:dosfs:DOSFS_FindUnixName L"reg.dat" not found in '/home/frochild/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Windows/System'

warn:file:CreateFileW Unable to get full filename from L"c:\\Windoows\\System\\reg.dat" (GLE 2)
```

 And so on. A window, titled "Download could not complete!" says "http_400.htm from C:\Windows\System\shdoclc.dll" I am sure that I have "mshtml"="native" in my ~/.wine/config

----------

## TazG

I need some help here. When I run ie6setup it gives a bunch of errors about ThunkConnect and it crashes when it tries to start downloading, saying it was unable to download. In the meantime Wine is giving me this error

Could not load 'SETUPX.DLL' required by 'W95INF16', error=2

over and over. I tried running ie6setup again after downloading setupx.dll but the same thing happened.

----------

## Cheesepie

following the original guide with the latest version of wine, when I do a "wine wineboot" after installing IE I get "ThunkConnect32 Failure!"

Its the exact same problem TazG is having  :Neutral: 

----

Nevermind, I got it working by upgrading to version *615

Now someone needs to create an IE button for kroller  :Smile: 

----

Nevermind again. Heres a transparent 128x128 IE.png for karamba/kroller users:

http://cheesepie.net/p/speakerguy/ie.png

----------

## cptmorgan

 *ravingsanity wrote:*   

> I'm running wine 20040716 and I followed the first set of directions.  Everything seemed to go well and just as expected.  However, when I try to run IEXPLORE.EXE, nothing happens.  The command prompt returns with no errors and no IE either!  I saw a couple other posts in here that suggested to me that I needed the system.reg file (and, btw, that's step 11 from the second set of directions but it is absent in the first set!  It goes from 10 directly to 12) but when I went to the link, Frank's Corner had been taken down!  Does anyone know where I can get this file or another way to work around this problem?

 

I get the same exact results and still have yet to find a answer.... anyone know a way to debug even though no error being displayed

----------

## RealGeizt

I'm trying to install Internet Explorer but Windows Update isn't downloading any files. 

The Setup says that i have no connection to the internet but my internet works.

What can i do?

----------

## RealGeizt

the second way worked for me!

thank you for this great howto  :Smile: 

----------

## pontifikas

How about mplayer support?Does it have one?

I only need IE to listen to a specific radiostation on-line.

It uses media-player and it does not open on firefox.

----------

## Illissius

A variation on kanaric's method finally worked for me. Here's what I did, in case it's of help to anyone. This is with wine 20040716.

```
mkdir ~/iesetup

cd iesetup

/* download dcom98, setupx.dll, and ie6setup.exe */

rm -rf ~/.wine

wine

WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine DCOM98.EXE

cp setupx.dll ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows/System/

wine ie6setup.exe  /* at installation options, go to 'advanced', select download only (this is so you don't have to redownload everything if it ends up not working) */

cp ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows\ Update\ Setup\ Files/* .

cp ~/.wine/config .

/* edit iesetup/config according to kanaric's post, or whatever else you feel like trying */
```

That was preparing things so you only have to do a minimal amount of stuff between retries.

Then:

```
rm -rf ~/.wine; wine; mkdir ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows\ Update\ Setup\ Files/; cp ~/iesetup/* ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows\ Update\ Setup\ Files/; WINEDLLOVERRIDES="ole32=n" wine DCOM98.EXE; cp setupx.dll ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows/System/; cp config ~/.wine/config

cd ~/.wine/fake_windows/Windows\ Update\ Setup\ Files/

wine ie6setup.exe /* minimal install, delete a \ from the path, unselect everything except 'internet explorer 6 browser'. you might leave vbscript enabled, but I didn't because it's useless; I had a single error during the install process, but it didn't crash - I got to the end and clicked the 'Finish' button */

wine wineboot /* I had an error or two here, but nothing close to the minutes of continually pressing 'ok' to ThunkConnect errors and whatever that I had with previous, unsuccessful attempts */

wine ~/.wine/fake_windows/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE http://www.google.com/ (msn is the default site, and some sort of script on it causes IE to crash - the irony...)
```

Don't ask me what the difference is between kanaric's method and this, because I don't see much, but that the former didn't work for me, and this does. *shrug*

----------

## EricHsu

hey guys, i've got IE6 installed successfully with this howto! that's 

great!

why did i finally have to use IE?! because a damned recruitment 

website requires only >=IE 5.0 with ActiveX support to apply jobs

listed on them! There're jobs I really want! and the company (you

guess, one of biggest "monsters" in the world) offers even 

Linux/Unix related jobs via this recruitment website! that means, I, 

the one who has his box running gentoo only, have to run IE, to 

apply those linux jobs!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

now, the ie6 runs, but, but, but... each time i log on that website

and the recruitment webpage provided by the company, IE says:

```

Your current security settings prohibit running ActiveX control on

this page. As a result, the page may not display correctly.

```

I've set the security to "low" via Tools -> Internet Options -> Security

... so here comes my question:

1. doesn't wine support activex already?

2. if so, is this problem has something to do with the privilege 

settings of the ~/.wine dir?

----------

## Florianbur

 *Illissius wrote:*   

> A variation on kanaric's method finally worked for me. Here's what I did, in case it's of help to anyone. This is with wine 20040716.
> 
> ```
> mkdir ~/iesetup
> 
> ...

 

Just wanted to give some feedback...

Still new to linux, I got this working without any problems...

If you are new to wine, like me, don't bother reading the wine installation guide. Well you can, but it isn't necessary. Simply emerge ~x86 wine, don't run wine before switching to ur user and then follow above guide. The URLs are not all working anymore, but just enter the file name into google.

Thanks for all the work done by others  :Smile: 

----------

## Illissius

Update: the install seems to have gotten b0rked somehow, which is odd as I didn't do anything particularly abusive with it. long story short, now whenever I go to a site, instead of opening it, it asks to save it (as if it were a .exe or something IE can't open natively) - if I select 'open' on the save dialog, it gives an error something like 

```
couldn't open file "\\C:\path\to\file"
```

 the odd part is how that \\ got there... (the " is either before or after the \\, can't remember). Anyways, a reinstall will probably fix it, but I don't want to right now, and I'm wondering why it even got b0rked in the first place o_O.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Ugh I can't install dcom98. Wine just takes up 100% cpu and stays there. This happens right after I accept the agreement.

----------

## Gnufsh

If IE just tries to download the file, you need to set "mshtml" = "native" in the appdefaults dlloverides for iexplore.exe.

I have the same problem with dcom98. I tried killing it and going on with the installation, but no luck here.

----------

## theonlymcc

I am using wine-20041019 and I get page-faults when trying to install IE6. Tried all sorts of wine-configs, dlloverrides, etc. Maybe wine-20041019-r3 might help

----------

## jhgz1

running wine-20041019, no way getting it working.

the strange thing is: it doesn't even work with a clean install of crossover office. 

i completely redid my system, but there were nearly no changes...this could be from sp1 for ie6, but i doubt it.

----------

## Mirrorball

I couldn't get it to work with the new Wine either. Isn't it strange that things stop working with new, supposedly better versions of a program?

----------

## Skinkie

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> I couldn't get it to work with the new Wine either. Isn't it strange that things stop working with new, supposedly better versions of a program?

 

I get IE6 installed, but when trying to run it, wine just stops right after hitting enter. With -r3 new version I can't even install via method one.

----------

## tscolari

have anyone tested this with winex/cedega?

like there are games that need ie to run, maybe with it installed...

----------

## navert

The intructions were great.  It was easier than I thought, though I had a huge pause in the installation before the error showed which worried me.  You might want to mention that, if it is common.

My question is that javascript doesn't seem to be working for me.  I have forced IE to confirm all the scripts, which it dutifully does, so it knows they are there.  But it won't run them.  I am developing a site that the main users are Windows IE (they can't use firefox because of internal websites that need activeX) and the site needs some javascript functionality (I have tried to design it without javascript, but it is quite difficult and not as user friendly).  I would like to be able to test it while in Linux, without having to reboot.  It seems that firefox parses javascript a bit differently than IE.  So does any one know how to make javascript work in IE on wine?  Or does anyone know a linux based javascript engine that renders identical to IE (I just need to make sure that the script is cross-browser)?

Thanks

----------

## gentoo_lan

Is there any way to change the homepage or do you have to have MSN as your homepage?

----------

## tscolari

are there somehow to install java/flash plugins on it?

----------

## Mirrorball

It's possible to install Flash.

----------

## tscolari

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> It's possible to install Flash.

 

everything i tryed says that my current  security settings prohibit me from runing ActiveX controls on this page...

Ive even setted the lowest security and still this =/

----------

## Mirrorball

Has anyone tried this script?

http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html

Yes, it works.   :Very Happy: Last edited by Mirrorball on Mon Nov 29, 2004 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Illissius

How? For me it just gives unhandled page faults and hangs.

----------

## Mirrorball

Maybe it's because I didn't update to wine-20041019-r3.

----------

## Illissius

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> Maybe it's because I didn't update to wine-20041019-r3.

 

Yep, downgraded to the previous version and it works now.

----------

## rrrkkkttt

what version did you downgrade it to? I have that same ~x86 ver and ie6setup.exe quits in the middle of install and the wine-sidenet-config setup script keeps on running ie setup again and again...

----------

## Illissius

```
$ etcat versions wine

[ Results for search key           : wine ]

[ Candidate applications found : 3 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  app-emulation/wine :

        [  I] 20040716 (0) OVERLAY

        [   ] 20041019 (0) OVERLAY

        [ ~ ] 20041019-r3 (0) OVERLAY

```

I still get an error somewhere (before IE), to which you have to say 'no' or it hangs, but IE itself installs (and works) fine after that.

----------

## Mirrorball

IE installs perfectly here on Wine 20041019-r3. I compiled Wine with there USE flags: "+X +alsa +arts +cups -debug +doc +gif -glut -jack +jpeg +lcms -nas +ncurses +opengl +oss". Script v. 1.62 and not silent installation.

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> IE installs perfectly here on Wine 20041019-r3. I compiled Wine with there USE flags: "+X +alsa +arts +cups -debug +doc +gif -glut -jack +jpeg +lcms -nas +ncurses +opengl +oss". Script v. 1.62 and not silent installation.

 

I use the wine-20041019,but when the IE installation finnished,it hanged,no errors

----------

## navert

I was wondering if any of you have javascript running properly with IE on wine-20040716.  It looks like IE finds the javascripts because when I tell IE to ask for confirmation before running a script, it does just that.  But, the script doesn't work.  Anybody have any idea,  or can point me to a place that could solve my problem?

Thanks

----------

## Gnufsh

Looks like a new version of wine is in ~x86, maybe this one will work for me (previously both dcom98 and ie setup have hung at various points with 100% cpu useage). I'll try this evening.

----------

## Mirrorball

I'm compiling it too and if it works, I'm going to post the procedure in detail.

----------

## Mirrorball

It works but the programs are slow and the toolbar icons disappeared.   :Sad: 

----------

## fatboyjim

Anybody got that script to work?

I'm just getting an error :'(

Checking if ie6setup needs to be re-started.. or something  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatboyjim

 *rrrkkkttt wrote:*   

> what version did you downgrade it to? I have that same ~x86 ver and ie6setup.exe quits in the middle of install and the wine-sidenet-config setup script keeps on running ie setup again and again...

 

Yup, same problem here

Can't get the ebuild on page 7 to work either...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Jim

----------

## dju`

https won't work with the sidenet script, or did i miss something?

----------

## rrrkkkttt

 *fatboyjim wrote:*   

>  *rrrkkkttt wrote:*   what version did you downgrade it to? I have that same ~x86 ver and ie6setup.exe quits in the middle of install and the wine-sidenet-config setup script keeps on running ie setup again and again... 
> 
> Yup, same problem here
> 
> Can't get the ebuild on page 7 to work either... 
> ...

 

Did you figure out any way to get the script to work?

----------

## markandrew

the sidenet script installs ie for me ok, but all the fonts are buggered - all the characters are question-marks (with a few squares for good measure). is there a simple solution to this, like a font setting in the config file or something? i selected 'en' for the language but evidently that makes no difference...

----------

## fatboyjim

There is a config file to download from the same website as the script, copy that to ./wine/config ?

That's just a guess mind... mine doesn't work  :Wink: 

Jim

----------

## fatboyjim

Mine now works fine

/etc/portage/package.keywords 

```
/app-emulation/wine ~x86
```

emerge wine

extract wine-config-sidenet-1.7.1.tgz to /home/username

Then, making sure you're in the X Server... (yes I did make that mistake once)  :Wink: 

```
]cd /home/username/wine-config-sidenet

./setup
```

Just Install Minimal and away you go

Shortcut is automatically added to desktop

Jim

----------

## markandrew

mu understanding is that the script alters the config file anyway - the one on the website is just there for ppl who don't want to use the script. but i'll double now...

----------

## planetsheinker

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> MOD EDIT: This thread resides in Documentation, Tips & Tricks because that's exactly what it is. If you want to debate the reasons for running IE in Linux, use this thread where we've collected all earlier posts to that end. However, since we're unable to merge individual posts from one thread into an existing other thread, every future post in here that attempts to question the sanity of the approach will simply get deleted. --plate
> 
> Installation method for Wine 20041019
> 
> There is a script that installs IE here: http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
> ...

 

Here is what I get when running this script:

```
planetsheinker@mycomp wine-config-sidenet $ ./setup

wine-config-sidenet version 1.7.2 installer

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.

Read readme.en or readme.ja.euc carefully before running setup.

This script will install wine-config-sidenet.

Continue(y/n)?y

Setup started on 200412111703.

which: no wineserver in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin)

ERROR: Could not find "wineserver".

       Please check your wine installation.

Setup aborted.
```

Can somebody help?

And what is "wineserver"?Last edited by planetsheinker on Sat Dec 11, 2004 5:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skyfolly

Now this seems very useful since I really need IE for some bloody websites. I am giving it a try.

----------

## markandrew

btw my font troubles were solved by removing the iesetup.exe file from the sidenet dir before running the script

----------

## planetsheinker

Finely after allot of efforts got IE running in wine, but here is the strangest thing, when I change my keyboard layuot to some thing none-en, I cant seems to be to type, there is absoulutly no reaction, exept if I press numbers and not letters. Can some body please help?

----------

## skyfolly

damn it, can not get it work! so stupid.

I just heard that Netscape is going to release a new browser version 0.56 with both IE and FireFox core. I hope they will make it usable on Linux as well, otherwise, those screwedup Active-X websites will never work on my linux box.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

The scripts itself seems to work; the problem is, the IE install pops up and I don't know what to do. Whatever I choose, the install program hangs up when it should connect to the net and download the install files. I have no idea what I should do, the english documentation in the script dir is useless.

----------

## Mirrorball

Are you behind a proxy server or a firewall?

----------

## kimchi_sg

any way to get around the hanging problem that has been mentioned 2 posts ago?

i'm behind a proxy and setup also hangs where it should download the installation files.

hmm... maybe a http_proxy variable equivalent for wine?  :Wink: 

----------

## Cosmic_Crusader

I finally fixed the font issues, many programs would start up and not have any fonts at all.

I just rm-rf'd the ~/.fonts directory and instead simlinked it to the windows font dir within the wine c drive.

For me I chose ~/.wine/fake_windows as my C drive (to be inline with the default wine install location) so I just did a:

ln -s ~/.fonts .wine/fake_windows/windows/Fonts

----------

## SnEptUne

 *planetsheinker wrote:*   

>  *Mirrorball wrote:*   MOD EDIT: This thread resides in Documentation, Tips & Tricks because that's exactly what it is. If you want to debate the reasons for running IE in Linux, use this thread where we've collected all earlier posts to that end. However, since we're unable to merge individual posts from one thread into an existing other thread, every future post in here that attempts to question the sanity of the approach will simply get deleted. --plate
> 
> Installation method for Wine 20041019
> 
> There is a script that installs IE here: http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
> ...

 

In that case, just modify the script to hard code /usr/lib/wine/bin/wineserver or whatever your wineserver executable is located instead of using which to locate it.  The script would check for /usr/lib/wine/bin/wineserver too, so maybe you have installed wine on another directory?

----------

## pjp

Cleaned up about 2 pages of non-support comments.  Link in 1st post.

EDIT:  Split off a conversation that should've been handled through PMs.

----------

## fatboyjim

Anybody getting a problem with opening new windows in Wine?

If a new window opens it crashes all running IE windows

Jim

----------

## jax79sg

Mine got stuck at 67% during the installation using the script.

----------

## Kampi

 *jax79sg wrote:*   

> Mine got stuck at 67% during the installation using the script.

 

same for me. stuck at 72%

----------

## pigah1

 *Kampi wrote:*   

>  *jax79sg wrote:*   Mine got stuck at 67% during the installation using the script. 
> 
> same for me. stuck at 72%

 

mine did that until I used the ~x86 version of wine.

(in case you don't know, add  

```

app-emulation/wine  ~x86

```

to the file /etc/portage/package.keywords)

----------

## Mirrorball

I recommend Wine 20041019 (one before the latest).

----------

## Kampi

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> I recommend Wine 20041019 (one before the latest).

 

i have tried wine-20041019-r3 and even the plain 20041019, no success...

 *pigah1 wrote:*   

> I used the ~x86 version of wine.
> 
> 

 

yes, works great! thanks for your advise.

(its wine-20041201)

----------

## russianpirate

why are the versions of wine (dates) are so important for programs to run? is wine really that unstable?

----------

## SnEptUne

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation
> ...

 

The ebuild is incorrect.  I doubt ac_cv_lib_soname_jack should be equal to ./configure --prefix=/usr/lib/wine --sysconfdir=/etc/wine --host=${CHOST} --enable-curses ...

I guess you meant to have ac_cv_lib_soname_jack=no (on line 45) instead, right?

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> The scripts itself seems to work; the problem is, the IE install pops up and I don't know what to do. Whatever I choose, the install program hangs up when it should connect to the net and download the install files.

 

Thanks mirrorball for suggesting the possibility that the proxy server is to blame!!!

For all who are on a http proxy server: just wait out the ~10 minutes for iesetup to time out, then it will complain that it cannot retrieve download site info. At that point, it will ask for the proxy info.

I've just entered in the proxy info, and it is now merrily downloading!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: I chose the IE6 + WMP 7.1 install, using the sidenet script. IE installed OK, but gives this stack trace when i try to run it.

Anyone else has this problem and knows of a workaround?

EDIT 2: Never mind, IE6 and wine20050111 are known not to co-exist.

----------

## Gnufsh

I managed to install ie6 with wine20050111. I used the wine config script to generate the config (but not to install it), and then followed the old directions on the first page (installing dcom98 then ie then setupx.dll) and it works fine. I should mention that this is the first time I've managed to get it to work, I couldn't get it to install on earlier wine versions.

I've also been trying to get windowsupdate to work from within ie, but I keep getting an error page. Does anyone know if it's possible? (I'm just curious)

----------

## GentooMik

Hello all:

"Wine 20041019" does not seem to work  with internet explorer following this guide to the "t". 

Wish it would I want to get  some Math programs that seem to use  IE inside of them.  Does linux in general  have a  "complete"  6 years worth of math? Algebra - Calculus   ( it  must be complete like   "Compton" or "Excel)  Taking  an Electronics course, love a refresher,  thank you any input appreciated.

Error 1:  It fails to install all components

Error 2: (if error 1 does not happen) It starts IE without IE  ever showing up. It continues to the point of  questioning me. ( " if I want to start the debugger?")   

Using both auto scripts with 20040709 | 20041019  |  20050111 same luck. It must be Microsoft updated  IE or did something. If anyone  got it working, I ask to please post a working conf here for the  rest of us. It would also be nice to see the steps you took to get the latest version working.

 :Rolling Eyes:    Even for education  you need to have "MS" around !     BTW, this software was given to me as a present.

----------

## kimchi_sg

@GentooMik:

Which method did you use? Download and install the script from sidenet, or the method further down the page for older versions of wine?

----------

## GentooMik

Hello I have tried all methods  sidenet | winetools with all the same result which is it just fails. Went even as far as doing all the steps myself many times. It would seem IE+SP2  has a change in its codebase. If it is not the case, it must be something here beyond me at the moment to see clearly. 

The good news is got Excel@ math to work here without iE just  fonts in fake windows.   :Smile: 

----------

## outspoken

hey thanks for all the tips guys. what i ended up doing is downloading the sidenet software and i already had wine-20041201 installed. the sidenet script worked perfectly without any problems. well there was one small thing and that was at the very end it tried to pull up the korean homepage and it hung IE6 while trying to install foreign fonts. i just killed the install script and it said the install was complete.

one thing i forgot about IE is all the popups! =P

reason for installing: filing income taxes online with the federal website requires IE only, couldnt find a workaround for it (other than mailing in my taxes which would take too long).

----------

## akshat

i am trying to install wine on my gentoo box using winetools. i am using wine 20041019.

my installation is getting stuck at the 81% mark too. i left is running for around 8 hours, it still didnt move forward. 

any suggestions ? i have already installed dcom98 and the arial font, which were installed just fine.

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *akshat wrote:*   

> i am trying to install wine on my gentoo box using winetools. i am using wine 20041019.

 

Try it using the latest versions of both the incredible script from sidenet and wine. Installation using the sidenet script has worked for me with both the december (200412xx) and january (20050111) snapshot of wine.

After extracting the sidenet files, read the readme.en file carefully, there are important usage instructions and caveats.

----------

## akshat

```
err:shell:ReadCabinetState Initializing shell cabinet settings

err:rebar:REBAR_WindowProc unknown msg 200b wp=00000000 lp=71180f00

err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from 0x2 to 0x6

err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from 0x2 to 0x4

wine-kthread: stubmanager.c:55: new_stub_manager: Assertion `apt' failed.

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 001c), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 0x1b

Unhandled exception: assertion failed in 32-bit code (0x4006f2d1).

In 32 bit mode.

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:0033 GS:00e7

 EIP:4006f2d1 ESP:4066dd8c EBP:4066dda0 EFLAGS:00000246(   - 00      - IZP1)

 EAX:00000000 EBX:000054ee ECX:00000006 EDX:40155ff4

 ESI:00000006 EDI:4154fbd5

Stack dump:

0x4066dd8c:  4006ece5 000054ee 00000006 40155ff4

0x4066dd9c:  40146d43 4066decc 40070890 00000006

0x4066ddac:  4066ddb4 00000000 00000020 00000000

0x4066ddbc:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x4066ddcc:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x4066dddc:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Backtrace:

=>1 0x4006f2d1  ?? +0x11 in libc.so.6 (0x4066dda0)

  2 0x40070890  ?? +0x170 in libc.so.6 (0x4066decc)

  3 0x400681c9  ?? +0x109 in libc.so.6 (0x4066df0c)

  4 0x415486ef in ole32 (+0x386ef) (0x4066df38)

  5 0x415347e5 in ole32 (+0x247e5) (0x4066df60)

  6 0x415351ff in ole32 (+0x251ff) (0x4066dfd8)

  7 0x41535da5 CoMarshalInterface+0x215 in ole32 (0x4066e0a0)

  8 0x41528e23 CoRegisterClassObject+0x1a3 in ole32 (0x4066e0dc)

  9 0x710186faerr:dbghelp_msc:pdb_process_internal -Unable to peruse .PDB file C:\Lego\opt\SHDOCVW.pdb

  ?? +0x183 in shdocvw (0x4066e17c)

  10 0x71002fae in shdocvw (+0x2fae) (0x4066e194)

  11 0x71162fc2err:dbghelp_msc:pdb_process_internal -Unable to peruse .PDB file C:\Lego\opt\BROWSEUI.pdb

 in browseui (+0x2fc2) (0x4066e1b0)

  12 0x71165c54 in browseui (+0x5c54) (0x4066e1ec)

  13 0x71165ade in browseui (+0x5ade) (0x4066e218)

  14 0x407143f3 WINPROC_wrapper+0x17 in user32 (0x4066e23c)

  15 0x40714740 WINPROC_wrapper+0x364 in user32 (0x4066e270)

  16 0x4071b09f CallWindowProcA+0xdf in user32 (0x4066e2a0)

  17 0x4074a163 in user32 (+0x7a163) (0x4066e2fc)

  18 0x4074b15a SendMessageTimeoutA+0x1fa in user32 (0x4066e368)

  19 0x4074b242 SendMessageA+0x52 in user32 (0x4066e394)

  20 0x40b55cc3 X11DRV_CreateWindow+0x663 in x11drv (0x4066e420)

  21 0x4070dfb7 in user32 (+0x3dfb7) (0x4066e504)

  22 0x4070e680 CreateWindowExA+0xa0 in user32 (0x4066e660)

  23 0x70bfca52err:dbghelp_msc:pdb_process_internal -Unable to peruse .PDB file shlwapi.pdb

  ?? +0x394 in shlwapi (0x4066eac4)

  24 0x71181c0e  ?? +0x387 in browseui (0x4066ed48)

  25 0x71181acf  ?? +0x248 in browseui (0x4066edd4)

  26 0x71181a86  ?? +0x1ff in browseui (0x4066fe50)

  27 0x7101f031  ?? +0xa7 in shdocvw (0x4066fe70)

  28 0x00401ecderr:dbghelp_msc:pdb_process_internal -Unable to peruse .PDB file iexplore.pdb

 in iexplore (+0x1ecd) (0x4066fec0)

  29 0x00401f7d  ?? +0x97 in iexplore (0x4066ff20)

  30 0x404c4bea in kernel32 (+0x44bea) (0x4066fff4)

  31 0x40030e91  ?? +0x11 in libwine.so.1 (0x00000000)

0x4006f2d1  ?? +0x11 in libc.so.6: movl %edx,%ebx
```

I got this error when i tried the latest wine (20050111) with the latest script from sidenet.

could u please tell me ur exact setttings, USE flags etc. so i can try it out ?

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *akshat wrote:*   

> I got this error when i tried the latest wine (20050111) with the latest script from sidenet.
> 
> could u please tell me ur exact setttings, USE flags etc. so i can try it out?

 

If you had read the readme.en that came with the sidenet script, you would have noticed the following warning:

 *Quote:*   

> Caution:
> 
> This utility requires wine >= 20040716.
> 
> Tested with wine 20041201 and this version is recommended.
> ...

 

How I managed to get wine 20050111 working with Internet Explorer and the "manual installation" mode of the sidenet script is beyond my understanding. Honest.   :Embarassed:   :Shocked: 

Anyway, a copy of my make.conf, sans comments, is in your PM inbox.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

I also get IE 6 SP1 works on wine 20050111,but the speed is too poor 4 me 2 run  :Razz:  Windows Media Player 7.1 also works.

----------

## GentooMik

 *kimchi_sg wrote:*   

>  *akshat wrote:*   I got this error when i tried the latest wine (20050111) with the latest script from sidenet.
> 
> could u please tell me ur exact setttings, USE flags etc. so i can try it out? 
> 
> If you had read the readme.en that came with the sidenet script, you would have noticed the following warning:
> ...

 

Thank You, I  seem to have missed the "20041201" tested  release. I read all the instructions it seemed,  however, I have failed to  "absorb though "the wine  version" maybe was too tired when was performing the install. It even created the "IE" icon on the desktop, since I am not a huge fan of ie anymore. I moved all the icons created into the program folder  hidden away from my eyes. Slight bug does exist that the ie icons have no pictures. I do not care really as long as  irreplaceable few  apps will work now.  I was so desperate to get this  to  work so I could  perform my studies.

It is highly likely  will keep gentoo around now  but got to admit it is a learning experience.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Master_d

I also screwed up and installed IE under wine 20050111 and it would crash when you launched it by itself however it would run if you ran mplayer2.exe 1st and then launched IE from the options menu of media player... (there was some option to go to the official windows media home page inside media player).  I couldn't get launch.yahoo.com working on it though.. or any page that had active x controls in it for that matter so I dunno if it was actually "working".  I'm gonna try agin with wine ver 20041201.  has anyone installed under this version and then upgraded wine later to 20050111 and still have IE working?

----------

## RCanine

Imagine...new Gentoo user gets an entire desktop system running with complete hardware support, Gnome and Xorg upgrades and the only time he has to post for help is when trying to install M$ software.

Wine is up and running fine--installed fonts and Adobe Photoshop 7 is humming. But Internet Explorer dies with no output. Literally:

```
ryan@gentooPC Internet Explorer $ wine IEXPLORE.EXE

ryan@gentooPC Internet Explorer $
```

Using v. 20041019 on x86 with kernel 2.6.9-r1

Upgrading to v. 20050111 changed the problem slightly to:

```
ryan@gentooPC Internet Explorer $ wine IEXPLORE.EXE

err:shell:ReadCabinetState Initializing shell cabinet settings

ryan@gentooPC Internet Explorer $
```

Wine was installed and configured using the sidenet script, as attempting it by hand (using this guide's method) and with WineTools both turned up the same problems.

I've seen multiple posts about this on the Gentoo boards, and a couple on other linux boards, but they never receive replies. Anyone had this problem and been able to solve it? Any ideas on where to start debugging this?

As for those whose response is "change your user agent string in a different browser": the ability for a web developer to test how his pages display in the world's (unfortunately) most popular web browser, and is worth the headache to be able to completely migrate from that platform.

----------

## Mirrorball

There is a more recent version of Wine on portage, it's 20050211. I suggest you upgrade and try again.

----------

## Master_d

I have since downgraded wine and have sucessfully installed IE but I'm kinda scared to upgrade to the current version.... anyway I was curious if anyone got launch.yahoo.com working in IE?  mine will seem like it's gonna work but then it just hangs after I load up  a radio station that I want to listen to.

----------

## Mirrorball

IE installs perfectly on Wine 20050211. Create a binary package of your current Wine with quickpkg (quickpkg wine). Upgrate to 20050211 and if it doesn't work for you, install the old wine again, it's going to be instantaneous because the binary package is stored.

----------

## tkhobbes

Hi all

Using Wine20050111 from portage, I could not get IE6 to work.

When I do a

```
wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE

```

I am just getting the usual wine-output complaining about my language settings - but nothing more - just a blinking cursor...

I tried to install IE by following the step-by-step instructions from mirrorball (1st post in this thread)...

thmas

----------

## Ian Goldby

I'm also trying to get IE working under Wine, but in my case only so I can install another software package that demands IE is available (presumably for the help system).

I've emerged wine-20050211, but when I try to run it I get 

```
(504) $ wine

wine: /usr/local/lib/libwine.so.1: no version information available (required by wine)

wine: relocation error: wine: symbol wine_init_argv0_path, version WINE_1.0 not defined in file libwine.so.1 with link time reference
```

 I've tried totally removing prelink from my machine, but that didn't make any difference. There are two other threads about this [1,2] but no one has come up with an answer. I presume that since others are using wine-20050211 there must be a solution. Any suggestions gratefully accepted.

----------

## Gentree

I had no read problems other than RTFM using sidenet to install IE6 and set up a clean wine installation on 20050211.

Also got installsheild to work fine on wine-cvs , although it failed on current wine.

I see that sidenet sets up a few links for a startmenu but I dont see how to get the menu or a destop.

Shame there so little decent doc for wine.

I want to run two different win apps in the same wine sessions rather than fire up two emulators . 

Anyone help ?

THX  :Cool: 

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> I see that sidenet sets up a few links for a startmenu but I dont see how to get the menu or a destop.

 

The menu and shortcuts are for KDE users only.

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Shame there so little decent doc for wine.

 

http://www.winehq.org/

----------

## Mirrorball

If you already have IE installed, updating wine to 20050419 won't break anything as far as I can see. But I couldn't install IE on wine 20050419.

----------

## Sgeorg

that's insane!  :Very Happy: 

finally after I got rid of windows, the IE even haunts me in linux  :Twisted Evil: 

georg

----------

## Gentree

So why install this troublesome crock of shit?

IE for Linux makes as much sense as IE for Mac . Dump it.

If installation of some software says it needs IE it is just for dummies.

It probably just needs dcom . inet or shwdoc.dll .Run the app with debug and find out what it needs to stop it bleeting.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

I've a problem,Whe I use reiser4 as my root filesystem, the sidenet wine can't running the IE installation, & has no errors showed

----------

## Gentree

It seems unlikely that the underlying fs should affect sidenet. Do you have sufficient disk space to make a clone of you root under ext3?

If so , try booting to such a partition and see if the pb still exists.

Alternatively, make a temp /home partition on ext3 since I guess you are installing .wine on a user accound under /home

Check your /var/log to see if you can find some error info there.

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## Mirrorball

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> So why install this troublesome crock of shit?

 

Web design.  :Razz: 

 *Debentoo_Gao wrote:*   

> I've a problem,Whe I use reiser4 as my root filesystem, the sidenet wine can't running the IE installation, & has no errors showed

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1479069.html#1479069

----------

## Gentree

Well if you want to check how others will see your web pages under windows I think you should really view them under windows not an emulation on a different system with different fonts and potencially other important differences.

It will speed up development however to be able to do at least a preliminary check using wine. I have a dual boot for just that reason.

Thanks for the link to the probs with R4 , I dont have my wine on R4 but I may have been tempted. I may still do it to see if I can reproduce the error, seems odd.

Thanks for the info.  :Cool: 

----------

## Master_d

I'm still curious as to if anyone got launch.yahoo.com working after a sucessful install of IE.  call me retarded but this is the main reason I wanted IE on my system.  IE works for me but it's a bit flaky and will crash quite frequently, but I have never gotten a website with active X controls to work (ie launch).  Has anybody ever accomplished this?

----------

## tkhobbes

Hi there

I just emerged the latest unstable wine-version (20050524; I wanted to give it a try again), but I struggle in the step where I have to run "wine ie6setup.exe" - this gives me an error message complaining about "not having the correct version of windows" or something like this...

Can anyone help?

thomas

----------

## chrisstankevitz

Anyone able to play zone.com spades with wine?

That's the only thing I miss from windows  :Sad: 

----------

## wolfbite_aus

only thing i miss is keynote

any help with topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-360973-highlight-wine+keynote.html would be appreciated

Thanks

----------

## jserink

Hi All;

How to get windows networking going inside WINE?

Outlook 2000 cannot see my exchange server even though I can ping it.

Cheers,

John

----------

## Corrail

Hello!

Does successfully run Internet Explorer Setup on Wine 20050725?? Either I get a connection error when ie6setup wants to download the data or I get the error "Setup was unable to install all the components. Please close all applications and try running Setup again.". I tried winetools and sidenet wine config, both do not work. Any ideas?

----------

## jserink

 *Corrail wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> Does successfully run Internet Explorer Setup on Wine 20050725?? Either I get a connection error when ie6setup wants to download the data or I get the error "Setup was unable to install all the components. Please close all applications and try running Setup again.". I tried winetools and sidenet wine config, both do not work. Any ideas?

 

Sidenet worked fine for me. make sure to read the sidenet docs.

:)

John

----------

## Gentree

 *jserink wrote:*   

> Hi All;
> 
> How to get windows networking going inside WINE?
> 
> Outlook 2000 cannot see my exchange server even though I can ping it.
> ...

 

why on Earth are you wanting to run Outlook under wine on linux? 

there is hardly a lack of choise of equivalent , and better , email clients on linux.

 :Confused: 

----------

## Corrail

 *jserink wrote:*   

> Sidenet worked fine for me. make sure to read the sidenet docs.
> 
> John

 

Wow, just got it to work. Used sidenet, but it failes. Then I got advpack.dll from the web, copied it to windows\system directory and started ie6setup manually. Now IE installs correctly for me (except something which I do not care about  :Wink: 

----------

## jserink

Wow, just got it to work. Used sidenet, but it failes. Then I got advpack.dll from the web, copied it to windows\system directory and started ie6setup manually. Now IE installs correctly for me (except something which I do not care about ;)[/quote]

Isn't there a native one that comes with WINE?

I didn't have to do that.

Weird.

----------

## StifflerStealth

Okay, I installed IE using the guide and sidenet. I first tried it by installing DCOM98, because I heard there were a few issues with the built-in DCOM libraries. However, the icons on IE are not there. So, I deleted .wine and c directories and started from scratch. This time I did not install the DCOM98 package, but the icons are still not there. Look HERE for a screenshot of what I mean.

The version of wine and use flags is:  *Quote:*   

> app-emulation/wine-20050725  +X +alsa +arts +cups -debug +gif +glut -jack +jpeg -lcms +nas +ncurses +opengl -oss

 

Does anyone know how I can fix this issue?

Thanks.

----------

## jserink

 *StifflerStealth wrote:*   

> Okay, I installed IE using the guide and sidenet. I first tried it by installing DCOM98, because I heard there were a few issues with the built-in DCOM libraries. However, the icons on IE are not there. So, I deleted .wine and c directories and started from scratch. This time I did not install the DCOM98 package, but the icons are still not there. Look HERE for a screenshot of what I mean.
> 
> The version of wine and use flags is:  *Quote:*   app-emulation/wine-20050725  +X +alsa +arts +cups -debug +gif +glut -jack +jpeg -lcms +nas +ncurses +opengl -oss 
> 
> Does anyone know how I can fix this issue?
> ...

 

I didn't get that problem with IE6, I got that problem with the office 2000 installation menues after installing the following: via sidenet:

IE6, Dcom98, Windows installer. The office installer would stop with a windoze OCBC error.

The solution is to install MDAC_TYP.EXE(sp?) available from mocrosoft's website. After doing this, the icons in the office 20000 installation were there and the install went fine. That was with Wine 20050628. With Wine 20050725, MDAC_TYP.EXE will no longer install....so I'm kind of stuck.

Another thing, I didn't put all the compile flags you did when I emered wine, I did this:

USE="debug" FEATURES="nostrip" emerge wine

I did this both with 20050628 and 20050725. The reason I upgraded WINE is that my outlook 2000 could not connect to my exchange server...some bug in winsock. name lookup worked but it just couldn't connect...got a fixme error with some sort of winsockopt fault of somesort.

My suggestion for you is to have windows installer and Dcom in the wine-sidenet directory and install both of those while you install IE.

Cheers,

john

----------

## StifflerStealth

 *jserink wrote:*   

> My suggestion for you is to have windows installer and Dcom in the wine-sidenet directory and install both of those while you install IE.

  That was the first thing I tried. I did a manual install with Media Player, DCOM, Windows Installer, and IE. And then I tried to install IE without DCOM. I will try that mdac thing that you suggest and see if that fixes it.

----------

## StifflerStealth

Well, I tried MDAC, but it wouldn't even install. It came up with an error and had to back out of the installation. I had DCOM and the Installer installed. And IE is still doing that weird missing icon thing. -_-

----------

## Corrail

 *jserink wrote:*   

> Isn't there a native one that comes with WINE?
> 
> I didn't have to do that.
> 
> Weird.

 

Yes, you are right. Setting advpack to native will also do it.

----------

## Lars

One point of my view, to install internet explorer,

set LANG="en_US" because with LANG="de_DE" wine sidenet doesn't work right, due to the fact it looks for 

```
Program Files\Internet Explorer
```

 not for 

```
Programme\Internet Explorer
```

Found in version 1.8.4

Seems to be installable in wine.20050725 (+ media player + dcom98)

Regards

Lars

----------

## dan2003

I'm on amd 64, also needing ie6 to make sure websites work correctly on it, i did have it working about a month ago, but since then it stopped. It wouldn't connect to any webpages and theicons had all gone as others have described. So i dleeted th elot including my /wine dir and tried again from scratch but ie6setup.exe cant connect to the internet either, and so fails to dl the stuff it needs.

Anybody else having problems with wine apps not connecting to network?

winecfg also has these missing icons, i think its todo with some paths....

ok the icons problem is explaned here, 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96053

Sorry if this is mentioned previouly but 10 pages is a bit much to read thru  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Havin_it

 *jserink wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The solution is to install MDAC_TYP.EXE(sp?) available from mocrosoft's website. After doing this, the icons in the office 20000 installation were there and the install went fine. That was with Wine 20050628. With Wine 20050725, MDAC_TYP.EXE will no longer install....so I'm kind of stuck.
> 
> 

 

I have this problem too (w/ wine 20050725 and sidenet script, method #1 in the OP).  I need MDAC installed to install Dreamweaver MX.

Is this a no-win situation?  Will MDAC absolutely not install unless I downgrade Wine?

----------

## Tangled_Kid

 *theboywho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I install IE following the simpler version of method 2 from the start of this topic 

 

Sorry for sounding thick, but which method is this?

TK

----------

## schentuu

I have followed this guide:

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Installation method for Wine 20050725
> 
> 0) Install Wine 20050725.
> ...

 

but when i run the setup-script in step 3 i get this error:

```
schentuu@biblo wine-config-sidenet $ ./setup

wine-config-sidenet version 1.8.4 installer

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK.

Read readme.en or readme.ja.euc or readme.br carefully before running setup.

This script will install wine-config-sidenet.

Continue(y/n)?y

Setup started on 200509060342.

Please spicify your language.

Supported language :

Arabic(ar) Blazilian Portuguese(br) Czech(cs)

Simplified Chinese(cn) Traditional Chinese(tw)

Danish(da) Dutch(nl) English(en) Finnish(fi) French(fr)

German(de) Greek(el) Hebrew(he) Hungarian(hu) Itarian(it)

Nihongo(ja) Korean(ko) Norwegian(no) Polish(pl)

Portuguese(pt) Russian(ru) Spanish(es) Swedish(sv) Turkish(tr)

If unsure, just hit enter and english version will be installed.

Language code ? : en

Selected language for downloading : EN-US

Selected language for language pack : en

Please select install option.

Install options are :

1 :Silent installation (default)

   IE6 only installation. Setup will run silently.

   Download IE6 during setup.

2 :IE6 and WMP7 installation

   Install IE6 and Windows Media Player 7

   Download IE6 and WMP7 during setup.

3 :Manual installation

   Setup will ask you all available options.

   (For expert users)

0 :Configuration only

   Just configure wine. Nothing will be installed.

Install option (0-3)? : 1

Silent installation selected.

Internet Explorer 6 will be downloaded during installation.

SETUP STAGE 1

Stopping wine process ...

renamed ~/.wine to ~/.wine.0509060342

renamed /home/schentuu/c to /home/schentuu/c.0509060342

Creating ~/.wine ...

Setting up install-time configuration ...

Setting up wine base directory structure ...

Setting up drives ...

Linked /mnt/cdrom to e drive.

Linked /home/schentuu/c/windows/fonts -> ~/.fonts

Installing base font ...

SETUP STAGE 2

Setting up default registry ...

Setting up sidenet-spicific configuration ...

Setting up language pack for Language : en ...

Install prefix is /usr/lib/wine

Installing ShellLinker ...

Installing ReactOS Explorer ...

Creating shortcut: Desktop -> My Computer

Creating shortcut: Start -> Programs -> Explorer

Creating shortcut: Start -> Control Panel

Creating shortcut: Start -> Application Uninstaller

Creating shortcut: Start -> Wine Configuration

Creating shortcut: Start -> Task Manager

Creating shortcut: Start -> Programs -> Accesories -> Notepad

Creating shortcut: Start -> Programs -> Accesories -> Registry Editor

Creating shortcut: Start -> Programs -> Accesories -> Mine Sweeper

SETUP STAGE 3

Setting up wine configuration ...

Downloading Internet Explorer 6 setup ...

--03:43:18--  http://download.microsoft.com/download/ie6sp1/finrel/6_sp1/W98NT42KMeXP/EN-US/ie6setup.exe

           => `./ie6setup_EN-US.exe'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »download.microsoft.com«.... 208.174.60.30, 212.73.245.62, 212.162.0.29, ...

Verbindungsaufbau zu download.microsoft.com[208.174.60.30]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: nicht spezifiziert [text/html]

    [ <=>                                                                ] 527           --.--K/s

03:43:18 (5.03 MB/s) - »./ie6setup_EN-US.exe« gespeichert [527]

Removing old iebatch.txt ...

Enabling batch install ...

Setting up Internet Explorer 6 ...

Checking if ie6setup needs to be started again ...

Checking if ie6setup needs to be started again ...

Checking if ie6setup needs to be started again ...

Checking if ie6setup needs to be started again ...

Checking if ie6setup needs to be started again ...

ERROR: ie6setup respawned too many times.

Setup aborted.

schentuu@biblo wine-config-sidenet $

```

any ideas why ie6setup doesnt want to run ??

when i run wine ie6setup.exe manualy it crashes

----------

## verlane24

I am having a similar problem. ie6setup.exe runs, but then it says Setup was unable to download components, please check your internet connection and try again. Sidenet script retries 5 or six times then quits.

----------

## enev

I had absolutely the same problem  like Schentuu. 

I run Sidenet Wine Configuration Utility 1.8.4 

(and Wine 20050725) as a non-root user.

After analysing a bit the sidenet's setup script i found the following code: 

```
echo "Setting up Internet Explorer 6 ..."

declare -i counter

counter=0

while [ ! -e $cdrivedir/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE ]

 do {

 if [ -e $tempdir/ie6setup.exe ] || [ -e $tempdir/IE6SETUP.EXE ]

 then

  wine $tempdir/ie6setup.exe 2>&1 |cat >> $logfile

 else

  wine $tempdir/ie6setup_$mslang.exe 2>&1 |cat >> $logfile

 fi

  

  if [ `which wineserver` ]

  then

   wineserver -w

  else

   /usr/lib/wine/wineserver -w

  fi

  echo "Checking if ie6setup needs to be started again ..."

 counter=$counter+1

 if [ "$counter" = "100" ]

 then

  echo "ERROR: ie6setup respawned too many times."

  echo "Setup aborted."

  exit 1

 fi

 }

done

echo "Internet Explorer 6 setup completed."
```

I checked the logfile (which resides in  $homedir/.wine/sidenet/wcs.log ) and found :

```
--  IE6 installation --

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified
```

To grant acces to the X server for all non-root users on my machine i did: 

```
host ~ # xhost +local:

non-network local connections being added to access control list
```

and that solved the problem.

I installed successfully IE and it works ...

----------

## Gnufsh

 *verlane24 wrote:*   

> I am having a similar problem. ie6setup.exe runs, but then it says Setup was unable to download components, please check your internet connection and try again. Sidenet script retries 5 or six times then quits.

 

I have the same problem on wine 20050830 (on the other hand, I am on amd64 now).

----------

## Jonasx

I followed the instructions, more or less, here http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=ie6 and was successful in getting it installed but not to run.  I'm not really interested in running it anyways just need it to be installed for the deps for other progs...here are the exact steps i took:

Using wine 08302005 on amd64 arch

```

rm -rf ~/.wine

winecfg  #set version to win98 and apply, then ok

cd .wine/drive_c

wget http://download.microsoft.com/download/d/1/3/d13cd456-f0cf-4fb2-a17f-20afc79f8a51/DCOM98.EXE

wine dcom98.exe  #the ole32=n gave me errors, ignore the error after the install about a newer version

wget http://download.microsoft.com/download/ie6sp1/finrel/6_sp1/W98NT42KMeXP/EN-US/ie6setup.exe

WINEDLLOVERRIDES="advpack=n" wine ie6setup.exe # I choose minmal install and unchecked everything except the browser

```

if tried to start ie at this point it crashed, using the reg edits from franks site stopped it from launcing all together.  But the dependencies form  other stuff I was trying to install seemed to be filled now  :Smile: 

If your interested in actually running ie under wine..this worked great for me 

http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index.php

btw, if you are just interested in a browser for running in wine to d/l and install thing i'd use the win32 firefox, works great for me  :Smile: 

----------

## CarloJekko

how to uninstall 

```
rm -fdr ~/.wine/C_drive/Program\ Files/Internet Explorer
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SteakTheMooCow

wine disconnects from the internet at 271kb  :Razz:   So I can't install ie6 at all...

wine 20050930  :Razz: 

*coughs*

http://download.mirror.ac.uk/sites/ftp.evolt.org/ie/32bit/6.0/ie60.exe <== full Internet Explorer 6.0 install file... hah.  Installs.

----------

## -=GGW=- $ol!d $n4>|e

everything apeared to install fine but when i attempt to run ie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fuag@gentoo ~/.wine $ wine /home/fuag/.wine/c/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE 
> 
> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
> ...

 

:\

----------

## pantoffel

Could someone just post his working .wine dir ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Gnufsh

 *Gnufsh wrote:*   

>  *verlane24 wrote:*   I am having a similar problem. ie6setup.exe runs, but then it says Setup was unable to download components, please check your internet connection and try again. Sidenet script retries 5 or six times then quits. 
> 
> I have the same problem on wine 20050830 (on the other hand, I am on amd64 now).

 

usingwing to set the windows version to 98 manually allowed me to install dcom98 which allowed me to download the components successfully with wine 20050930.

----------

## philosomatiker

hi,

with the information i got in this discussion i got ie 6 and ie 5 working under wine. but each time i try to get connected to an ssl site, i get the error message:

The page cannot be displayed.

...

if you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it ...

the options are as described, but it doesn't work.

any idea what i can do to get ssl working?

thx a lot,

markus

----------

## -=GGW=- $ol!d $n4>|e

 *-=GGW=- $ol!d $n4>|e wrote:*   

> everything apeared to install fine but when i attempt to run ie
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> fuag@gentoo ~/.wine $ wine /home/fuag/.wine/c/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE 
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  I didn't like having the c drive in my home folder and had moved it inside ./.wine and forgot to fix the links   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gnufsh

Well, I get this error when trying to actually run IE:

```

dan@langley ~ $ wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/IEXPLORE.EXE

Fontconfig error: "conf.d", line 1: no element found

err:shell:ReadCabinetState Initializing shell cabinet settings

```

This was installed using the method from frank's corner.

----------

## Mirrorball

How-to updated. Using Winetools now instead of sidenet.

----------

## monade

 *Jonasx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If your interested in actually running ie under wine..this worked great for me 
> 
> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index.php
> ...

 

this ist just uncredible easy and works too.. thank you!

----------

## dundas

 *monade wrote:*   

>  *Jonasx wrote:*   
> 
> If your interested in actually running ie under wine..this worked great for me 
> 
> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index.php
> ...

 

great, thx, it works for me, only seeing some err messages at the background.....

also I tried to follow the instructions of the original post here by install winetools, (I'm using wine 0.9.4), it always says failed dependencies for wine 0.9.3jo

not sure why.....any ideas why?

----------

## cfriedt

When trying to setup IE6 SP1 through winetools, I keep encountering the same error. It's not a wine error at all, but it seems that the IE6 setup cannot match the signature of the IE Setup Tools. The download works up until 271 KB, and then the status message reads: 

 *Quote:*   

> Checking Signature for Internet Explorer Setup Tools...

 

After about 9 or 10 seconds, data is not being transferred. Then, I get an error saying:

 *Quote:*   

> Setup was unable to download the required components. Please Make sure you are connected to the internet, or try to run setup again later.

 

I am using an AMD64 box but since there is no program error I doubt that matters at this point.

Could this be a firewall related issue? I'm skeptical about that because I've had the same linux router for about 5 years without ANY problems. 

Any ideas? Has anyone else had this 'timeout' at 271 KB, when the installer is checking the signature?

----------

## kadu

IE sux. We have better web browser. Why do you want to install this shit??

----------

## zoomie66

 *kadu wrote:*   

> IE sux. We have better web browser. Why do you want to install this shit??

 

Yes, I agree IE sucks, but in order to run some windows apps in WINE, you need to have IE installed.  I'm sure most people would rather not have to resort to using WINE,  but until there are open source alternatives to essential Windows based apps, people will have to use WINE.

----------

## rini17

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> If pngfilt.dll is already on Windows/System I don't know why IE doesn't display PNGs. Install IE again using wine 20040615.

 

I've solved this by running

```

regsvr32 pngfilt.dll

```

in windows/system directory.

----------

## crowbert

I got it running so that normal web pages work, following the directions at:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Internet_Explorer_6_SP1

Because my home directory is NFS-mounted, I had to run winecfg to change C: from "Autodetect" to "Local hard disk" to get it to install.

The problem I have now is that my objective was to get it to work with a corporate application that uses my Windows domain login to authenticate.  Under Windows, it authenticates transparently.  With native Linux browsers, it authenticates by using DOMAIN\user as the user.  With IE, it asks for the user/password/domain, but somehow the authentication is failing.

Has anyone else encountered this?

----------

## Havin_it

With wine-0.9.9, I just cannot run ie6setup.exe - either the one downloaded via sidenet or winetools, or the evolt.org standalone distribution.  Whatever I try, I just get the following:

```
robin@pengi ~ $ wine z:\\home\\robin\\wine_addons\\ie6setup.exe

wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address (nil) (thread 000c), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 0xa

Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000000 in 32-bit code (0x00000000).

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:003b GS:0033

 EIP:00000000 ESP:7d310c88 EBP:7d310cec EFLAGS:00210246(   - 00      -RIZP1)

 EAX:00000000 EBX:7d20b680 ECX:7d207f1e EDX:7d211dc8

 ESI:00000000 EDI:00000001

Stack dump:

0x7d310c88:  7d203a45 7d200000 7d207f2c 7d310c98

0x7d310c98:  00000007 7d310ca0 7d207e5a 7fd91158

0x7d310ca8:  7d207e6c 7fd91188 7d207e7f 7fd911b8

0x7d310cb8:  7d207e91 7fd911e8 7d207ea6 7fd91fa0

0x7d310cc8:  7d207eb9 7fd91fd0 7d207ecd 7fd92000

0x7d310cd8:  7d310ce8 7d2038b0 7d20b680 00000000

Backtrace:

=>1 0x00000000 (0x00000000)

  2 0x7d203f4a DllRegisterServer+0x4df in urlmon (0x7d203f4a)

  3 0x715f4c3b in advpack (+0x4c3b) (0x715f4c3b)

  4 0x715f880b in advpack (+0x880b) (0x715f880b)

  5 0x715f98a3 in advpack (+0x98a3) (0x715f98a3)

  6 0x715f9e9b in advpack (+0x9e9b) (0x715f9e9b)

  7 0x010167a3 in ie6wzd (+0x167a3) (0x010167a3)

  8 0x0100b966 in ie6wzd (+0xb966) (0x0100b966)

  9 0x7fc929a7 in kernel32 (+0x429a7) (0x7fc929a7)

  10 0x7ffc38a0 in ntdll (+0x338a0) (0x7ffc38a0)

  11 0xb7f81322 start_thread+0x80 in libpthread.so.0 (0xb7f81322)

  12 0xb7f1cbee __clone+0x5e in libc.so.6 (0xb7f1cbee)

0x00000000: addb        %al,0x0(%eax)

Modules:

Module  Address                 Debug info      Name (74 modules)

PE      0x01000000-01034000     Export          ie6wzd

PE      0x63000000-6304c000     Deferred        wininet

PE      0x65f00000-65fc2000     Deferred        ole32

PE      0x70100000-70153000     Deferred        rpcrt4

PE      0x715f0000-71617000     Export          advpack

PE      0x716a0000-716a7000     Deferred        w95inf32

ELF     0x7bf00000-7bf03000     Deferred        <wine-loader>

ELF     0x7d1cb000-7d1e8000     Deferred        cabinet<elf>

  \-PE  0x7d1d0000-7d1e8000     \               cabinet

ELF     0x7d1e8000-7d212000     Export          urlmon<elf>

  \-PE  0x7d200000-7d212000     \               urlmon

ELF     0x7d3a7000-7d3f0000     Deferred        setupapi<elf>

  \-PE  0x7d3b0000-7d3f0000     \               setupapi

ELF     0x7d427000-7d430000     Deferred        libgcc_s.so.1

ELF     0x7d552000-7d58c000     Deferred        riched20<elf>

  \-PE  0x7d560000-7d58c000     \               riched20

ELF     0x7d58c000-7d5a0000     Deferred        riched32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7d590000-7d5a0000     \               riched32

ELF     0x7d68f000-7d6d3000     Deferred        shlwapi<elf>

  \-PE  0x7d6a0000-7d6d3000     \               shlwapi

ELF     0x7d6d3000-7d770000     Deferred        shell32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7d6f0000-7d770000     \               shell32

ELF     0x7d778000-7d7a4000     Deferred        uxtheme<elf>

  \-PE  0x7d780000-7d7a4000     \               uxtheme

ELF     0x7d7a4000-7d7c1000     Deferred        ximcp.so.2

ELF     0x7d7c1000-7d7c9000     Deferred        libxrender.so.1

ELF     0x7f422000-7f5fe000     Deferred        i915_dri.so

ELF     0x7f5fe000-7f677000     Deferred        libgl.so.1

ELF     0x7f677000-7f74d000     Deferred        libx11.so.6

ELF     0x7f74d000-7f75f000     Deferred        libxext.so.6

ELF     0x7f75f000-7f777000     Deferred        libice.so.6

ELF     0x7f777000-7f7d8000     Deferred        winex11<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f790000-7f7d8000     \               winex11

ELF     0x7f7d8000-7f7fa000     Deferred        libexpat.so.0

ELF     0x7f7fa000-7f82c000     Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1

ELF     0x7f82c000-7f842000     Deferred        libz.so.1

ELF     0x7f842000-7f8c8000     Deferred        libfreetype.so.6

ELF     0x7f8c9000-7f8e2000     Deferred        imm32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f8d0000-7f8e2000     \               imm32

ELF     0x7f8e2000-7f8f6000     Deferred        lz32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f8f0000-7f8f6000     \               lz32

ELF     0x7f8f6000-7f90c000     Deferred        version<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f900000-7f90c000     \               version

ELF     0x7f90c000-7f983000     Deferred        comctl32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f920000-7f983000     \               comctl32

ELF     0x7f983000-7f99e000     Deferred        mpr<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f990000-7f99e000     \               mpr

ELF     0x7f99e000-7fa82000     Deferred        user32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7f9c0000-7fa82000     \               user32

ELF     0x7fa82000-7faef000     Deferred        gdi32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7fa90000-7faef000     \               gdi32

ELF     0x7faef000-7fb20000     Deferred        advapi32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7fb00000-7fb20000     \               advapi32

ELF     0x7fc24000-7fc2e000     Deferred        libxcursor.so.1.0.2

ELF     0x7fc2e000-7fd00000     Export          kernel32<elf>

  \-PE  0x7fc50000-7fd00000     \               kernel32

ELF     0x7fd0a000-7fd10000     Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1

ELF     0x7fe21000-7fe2b000     Deferred        libnss_files.so.2

ELF     0x7fe2b000-7fe35000     Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2

ELF     0x7fe36000-7fe3a000     Deferred        libxrandr.so.2

ELF     0x7fe3a000-7fe40000     Deferred        libxxf86dga.so.1

ELF     0x7fe43000-7fe46000     Deferred        xlcdef.so.2

ELF     0x7fe46000-7fe4f000     Deferred        libsm.so.6

ELF     0x7fe4f000-7fe71000     Deferred        libm.so.6

ELF     0x7fe71000-7ff66000     Deferred        libwine_unicode.so.1

ELF     0x7ff67000-7ff7c000     Deferred        libnsl.so.1

ELF     0x7ff80000-7ffe0000     Export          ntdll<elf>

  \-PE  0x7ff90000-7ffe0000     \               ntdll

ELF     0xb7e63000-b7e67000     Deferred        libdl.so.2

ELF     0xb7e67000-b7f7c000     Export          libc.so.6

ELF     0xb7f7c000-b7f8e000     Export          libpthread.so.0

ELF     0xb7fa0000-b7fa8000     Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2

ELF     0xb7fa8000-b7fc1000     Deferred        libwine.so.1

ELF     0xb7fc2000-b7fd9000     Deferred        ld-linux.so.2

Threads:

process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)

0000000a (D) C:\windows\temp\IXP001.TMP\ie6wzd.exe

        00000011    0

        0000000c    0 <==

        0000000b    0

00000008

        00000009    0

```

This is after the licence screen and clicking 'Next' - if using sidenet, it respawns about 4 times and craps-out the same way each time before quitting altogether.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I get the same thing, almost verbatim.  I was using winetools.

Edit: using the same version of wine, 0.9.9.

----------

## thompsond

I am also having this same problem. I have wine 0.9.8 and winetools.

----------

## linuxlah

I had my IE6 partially work now. I can browse "lite" website but having trouble with really really REALLY ie6 specific websites. Here is my GUI steps   :Laughing: 

http://linuxlah.blogspot.com/2006/04/howto-install-m-internet-explorer-6.html

----------

## Havin_it

A couple of weeks ago I managed to do a fresh install of IE6 and other apps, which went fine - this was with approx. wine-0.9.8 or thereabouts.  I used the latest sidenet configurator (Jan 06).

However, now I'm updated to wine-0.9.12 (may not have actually used it at each version in-between) and something seems to have gone grievously wrong.  Whenever I try to open IE6 I get a popup saying that "This application is requesting an ActiveX browser object" and inviting me to install the "Mozilla ActiveX control".  If I decline, my IE6 window opens blank.  If I go ahead and install, this seems to work, but IE6 crashes on launch.

I haven't made any other config changes, so I assume this is some type of upgrade to wine.  Where can I get more background info on this, and more to the immediate point, how do I clobber the bloody thing?  I've tried another reinstall, but after the IE6 install the same thing still happens.

----------

## Havin_it

Dagnabit, this is getting on my wick now.  I just learned it means no help-files will open either.

Is there some way this Mozilla ActiveX thing can be totally blocked from interfering?  I wouldn't mind if the thing worked, but I can't make it work at all.  Make it go AWAAAAY!

----------

## unclecharlie

Havin_it,

I'm running into the exact same issue.  I notice that the activeX control is coming from [url]winehq.org[/url]. So I'm assuming that the latest wine update breaks ie6 (hence the blank screen) and that the activeX control is supposed to be a fix. But ie6 is crashing now on startup.

sucks...

Charlie

----------

## seaq

Hi i'm having the same problem, i 've found on wine mailing lists that i've must delete my .wine folder and start over, but i don't want to, i've installed a lot of software i need, use and i don't want to start over again...

anyone has a solution???

i'm gonna try ies4linux... maybe it would get it working

----------

## Havin_it

Sorry, meant to post back about this yesterday.  I did manage to get it working after careful reading of the appdb material about IE6.  There's been a patch (for us it was added around wine-0.9.10 I think) that stuffs up the install of IE.  (The symptom is a series of error-dialogs about dlls not registered at the end of the install.)

These bugs explain what is wrong - it pertains to the development of a builtin version of IE.

http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4975

http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5087

What I did:

1) Remove old .wine dir

2) Edit /usr/share/wine/wine.inf to remove these lines (in the FakeDlls section):

```
shlwapi.dll

winhlp32.exe,winhelp.exe

crypt32.dll
```

3) run winecfg

4) Apply the ie6_overrides.reg file from the appdb page: "wine regedit ie6_overrides.reg"

5) Acquire mfc40.dll (can't recall where I got this but Google is your friend  :Smile:  ) and place in ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32.  The one I got was zipped with msvc40.dll so I chucked that in too for good measure, don't know if it matters though.

6) If you already have a collection of Windows fonts, symlink ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts to the dir where you keep them (or copy them there) - this avoids teething probs with installers

7) Acquire and install dcom98.exe

 :Cool:  wineboot

9) Acquire and install ie6setup.exe

10) wineboot

@unclecharlie:  you could try the edit to wine.inf with your existing .wine dir, it might work without reinstall.  Here's hoping!  Probably advisable to get mfc40.dll as well, if you haven't already.

----------

## unclecharlie

Havin_it,

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, removing my .wine directory isn't an option. I've got quite a few apps installed into wine and I REALLY don't want to start over. I did already remove the mentioned lines from the fakedlls section of my wine.inf file. I'll probably just grab the  ie6_overrides.reg file and try to reinstall ie6 into my existing wine setup.

I'll post back to this thread if I get it working...

Charlie

----------

## unclecharlie

o.k. that totally worked...

All I did was load the ie6_overrides.reg and then reinstall ie6 and it works fine... ( I already had mfc40.dll and dcom98.)

Thanks for the help,

Charlie

----------

## UberPinguin

I followed these steps:

1. emerge wine

2. install WineTools

3. remove offending lines from /usr/share/wine/wine.inf

4. run wt and let it create fake windows directory

5. download ie6setup.exe, ie6_overrides.reg, DCOM98.EXE, and mfc40.dll

6. install ie6_overrides.reg, DCOM98.EXE and mfc40.dll

7. wineboot

8. install ie6

9. wineboot

When I launch IE, it loads fine.  It even opens msn.com and loads most of it.  However, at just about the end of the page load, it crashes with this output in the console:

```
err:shell:ReadCabinetState Initializing shell cabinet settings

err:rebar:REBAR_WindowProc unknown msg 200b wp=00000000 lp=71180f00

err:rebar:REBAR_Layout no redraw and client is zero, skip layout

wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000002 at address 0x7fc512b4 (thread 0009), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 0x8

Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000002 in 32-bit code (0x7fc512b4).

Register dump:

 CS:0073 SS:007b DS:007b ES:007b FS:1007 GS:0033

 EIP:7fc512b4 ESP:7fbecaf0 EBP:7fbecb58 EFLAGS:00210246(   - 00      -RIZP1)

 EAX:00000001 EBX:7fc94b68 ECX:ffffffff EDX:00000002

 ESI:00000000 EDI:00000000

Stack dump:

0x7fbecaf0:  00000073 7fbecafc 7fe7ebf8 c0000034

0x7fbecb00:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x7fbecb10:  00000000 00000000 00000001 00000001

0x7fbecb20:  7ffa75c8 00000000 00000000 00000000

0x7fbecb30:  00000000 00000000 00000000 7ff9ee05

0x7fbecb40:  00000000 7b2c1300 000004e0 7fc94b68

0200: sel=1007 base=7fe7e000 limit=00001fff 32-bit rw-

Backtrace:

=>1 0x7fc512b4 INSTR_EmulateInstruction+0x61 in kernel32 (0x7fc512b4)

  2 0x7fc52557 INSTR_vectored_handler+0x59 in kernel32 (0x7fc52557)

  3 0x7ffa432f in ntdll (+0x1432f) (0x7ffa432f)

  4 0x7ffa45cb __regs_RtlRaiseException+0x25 in ntdll (0x7ffa45cb)

  5 0x7ffbd884 in ntdll (+0x2d884) (0x7ffbd884)

  6 0xdeadbabe (0xdeadbabe)

  7 0x6b62f042 in vbscript (+0x2f042) (0x6b62f042)

  8 0x6b62d316 in vbscript (+0x2d316) (0x6b62d316)

0x7fc512b4 INSTR_EmulateInstruction+0x61 in kernel32: movzbl   0x0(%edi,%edx,1),%eax

Modules:

Module   Address         Debug info   Name (95 modules)

PE   0x48080000-480a7000   Deferred        msls31

PE   0x5e380000-5e3a5000   Deferred        msoss

PE   0x65340000-653d2000   Deferred        oleaut32

PE   0x65f00000-65fc2000   Deferred        ole32

PE   0x6b600000-6b671000   Export          vbscript

PE   0x6b700000-6b790000   Deferred        jscript

PE   0x70100000-70153000   Deferred        rpcrt4

PE   0x70200000-70295000   Deferred        wininet

PE   0x702b0000-7032a000   Deferred        urlmon

PE   0x70440000-704cf000   Deferred        mlang

PE   0x70bd0000-70c35000   Deferred        shlwapi

PE   0x70c50000-70efd000   Deferred        mshtml

PE   0x70fb0000-70feb000   Deferred        iepeers

PE   0x71000000-71149000   Deferred        shdocvw

PE   0x71160000-7125d000   Deferred        browseui

PE   0x71450000-714ae000   Deferred        crypt32

PE   0x71840000-718c4000   Deferred        shdoclc

PE   0x718e0000-718f2000   Deferred        browselc

ELF   0x7b344000-7b440000   Deferred        libcrypto.so.0.9.7

ELF   0x7bf00000-7bf03000   Deferred        <wine-loader>

ELF   0x7bf19000-7bf2d000   Deferred        shfolder<elf>

  \-PE   0x7bf20000-7bf2d000   \               shfolder

ELF   0x7bf6b000-7bf9b000   Deferred        libssl.so.0.9.7

ELF   0x7bf9b000-7bfb8000   Deferred        libcups.so.2

ELF   0x7bfb8000-7bfe0000   Deferred        winspool<elf>

  \-PE   0x7bfc0000-7bfe0000   \               winspool

ELF   0x7c167000-7c17a000   Deferred        libresolv.so.2

ELF   0x7c1a7000-7c1c3000   Deferred        iphlpapi<elf>

  \-PE   0x7c1b0000-7c1c3000   \               iphlpapi

ELF   0x7c1c3000-7c1e7000   Deferred        ws2_32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7c1d0000-7c1e7000   \               ws2_32

ELF   0x7c1e7000-7c200000   Deferred        wsock32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7c1f0000-7c200000   \               wsock32

ELF   0x7c243000-7c28c000   Deferred        winedos<elf>

  \-PE   0x7c250000-7c28c000   \               winedos

ELF   0x7c28c000-7c2a0000   Deferred        vwin32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7c290000-7c2a0000   \               vwin32

ELF   0x7ca0c000-7ca20000   Deferred        lz32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7ca10000-7ca20000   \               lz32

ELF   0x7ca75000-7ca8c000   Deferred        version<elf>

  \-PE   0x7ca80000-7ca8c000   \               version

ELF   0x7cb0a000-7cb10000   Deferred        libnss_dns.so.2

ELF   0x7cb26000-7cbd7000   Deferred        shell32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7cb40000-7cbd7000   \               shell32

ELF   0x7cbd7000-7cc05000   Deferred        uxtheme<elf>

  \-PE   0x7cbe0000-7cc05000   \               uxtheme

ELF   0x7cc05000-7cc99000   Deferred        comctl32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7cc10000-7cc99000   \               comctl32

ELF   0x7cc99000-7cc9e000   Deferred        libxfixes.so.3

ELF   0x7cc9e000-7cca7000   Deferred        libxcursor.so

ELF   0x7cca7000-7ccaf000   Deferred        libxrender.so.1

ELF   0x7ccaf000-7ccc8000   Deferred        imm32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7ccc0000-7ccc8000   \               imm32

ELF   0x7f428000-7f62f000   Deferred        radeon_dri.so

ELF   0x7f62f000-7f636000   Deferred        libdrm.so.2

ELF   0x7f636000-7f68f000   Deferred        libgl.so.1

ELF   0x7f68f000-7f771000   Deferred        libx11.so.6

ELF   0x7f771000-7f788000   Deferred        libice.so.6

ELF   0x7f788000-7f7f7000   Deferred        winex11<elf>

  \-PE   0x7f7a0000-7f7f7000   \               winex11

ELF   0x7f7f7000-7f815000   Deferred        libexpat.so.1

ELF   0x7f815000-7f842000   Deferred        libfontconfig.so.1

ELF   0x7f842000-7f854000   Deferred        libz.so.1

ELF   0x7f854000-7f8bc000   Deferred        libfreetype.so.6

ELF   0x7f8d2000-7f9d6000   Deferred        user32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7f8f0000-7f9d6000   \               user32

ELF   0x7f9d6000-7fa2e000   Deferred        msvcrt<elf>

  \-PE   0x7f9f0000-7fa2e000   \               msvcrt

ELF   0x7fa2e000-7faa9000   Deferred        gdi32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7fa40000-7faa9000   \               gdi32

ELF   0x7faa9000-7fae0000   Deferred        advapi32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7fab0000-7fae0000   \               advapi32

ELF   0x7fbf1000-7fbf6000   Deferred        libxdmcp.so.6

ELF   0x7fbf6000-7fc0a000   Deferred        iexplore<elf>

  \-PE   0x7fc00000-7fc0a000   \               iexplore

ELF   0x7fc0a000-7fcf0000   Export          kernel32<elf>

  \-PE   0x7fc20000-7fcf0000   \               kernel32

ELF   0x7fe04000-7fe0f000   Deferred        libnss_files.so.2

ELF   0x7fe0f000-7fe1a000   Deferred        libnss_nis.so.2

ELF   0x7fe1a000-7fe30000   Deferred        libnsl.so.1

ELF   0x7fe30000-7fe33000   Deferred        libxau.so.6

ELF   0x7fe33000-7fe40000   Deferred        libxext.so.6

ELF   0x7fe41000-7fe46000   Deferred        libxxf86vm.so.1

ELF   0x7fe46000-7fe6c000   Deferred        libm.so.6

ELF   0x7fe6d000-7fe75000   Deferred        libsm.so.6

ELF   0x7fe75000-7fe7e000   Deferred        libnss_compat.so.2

ELF   0x7fe82000-7ff78000   Deferred        libwine_unicode.so.1

ELF   0x7ff78000-7ffe0000   Export          ntdll<elf>

  \-PE   0x7ff90000-7ffe0000   \               ntdll

ELF   0xb7e64000-b7e68000   Deferred        libdl.so.2

ELF   0xb7e68000-b7f9d000   Deferred        libc.so.6

ELF   0xb7f9d000-b7fb0000   Deferred        libpthread.so.0

ELF   0xb7fc1000-b7fc6000   Deferred        libxxf86dga.so.1

ELF   0xb7fc6000-b7fe0000   Deferred        libwine.so.1

ELF   0xb7fe1000-b7fff000   Deferred        ld-linux.so.2

Threads:

process  tid      prio (all id:s are in hex)

0000000a 

   0000000b    0

00000008 (D) c:\windows\system32\iexplore.exe

   00000011    0

   00000010    0

   0000000f    0

   0000000e    0

   0000000d    0

   0000000c    0

   00000009    0 <== 
```

Any suggestions/insight?

[EDIT] It looks like this is a 'quirk' in msn.com; if I point it to getfirefox.com from the console, it does not crash.  Interesting...

----------

## Havin_it

Hm, that's the same output I was getting when launching IE before the reinstall.  Interesting that the builtin iexplore.exe (in system32 dir) is mentioned near the end...

The main difference in your steps is you used winetools, whereas I just did it manually with winecfg.  My observation about winetools and sidenet is that although often they work perfectly, they don't keep pace very closely with changes in wine development, so they do tend to be broken a lot of the time, especially just now with such big changes taking place.

On a sidenote, one of the bugreports above mentions that the builtin iexplore should work more reliably within a few weeks when they finish the native advpack.dll - it'll be interesting to see if they are as good as their word.

----------

## UberPinguin

That'll be good to see.   Oddly enough, the ie6setup.exe that I downloaded kept crashing part way through the install; I had to use the one inside of WineTools to get it to finish correctly.

Now I just have to get the IETab extension working in firefox....

----------

## rpmohn

I've installed IE6 using the exceptionally easy IEs4Linux (v2.0 beta4) over Wine v0.9.11 and I'm trying to get a digital certificate to my office. They're using the MS Cert Server and when I navigate to the site in order to enter my info for the cert I get this nasty  :Evil or Very Mad:  MS IE6 pop-up window error:

```
An unexpected error (0x800700EA) occured while getting the CSP list.
```

Anybody else able to get digital certificates working in IE6/Wine?

-RPM

----------

## 00GENT00

I had the same problem. But for me ie6_overrides.reg was enough, I need no re-install of IE6.

----------

## Havin_it

I'm having various probs with other apps now.  What d'you suppose would happen if I just removed the WHOLE FakeDlls section? Serious question!

----------

## Mirrorball

Please check this: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html

Easiest way to get IE on Linux these days.

----------

## rpmohn

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> Please check this: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
> 
> Easiest way to get IE on Linux these days.

 

Sure, but there seems to be a bug in it that doesn't allow you to install digital certificates   :Sad:  . 00GENT00 seems to have gotten digital certificates working, but I haven't tried his suggestion yet. The ies4linux author responding to my bug report with "no idea."   :Sad: 

-RPM

----------

## badgers

 *Mirrorball wrote:*   

> Please check this: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
> 
> Easiest way to get IE on Linux these days.

 

thanks, I did this and now I can run ie6 but how do I install support programs?

some sites have video windows that don't shown anything. it seems  I need to install something but I don't know how really.

I am completly new to wine, that is why I searched and ran your script.

Which by the way needs to be run in X.

I was doing most of the install via ssh and I tried it and got nothing at first....

----------

## philip

I have a similar problem to rpmohn, above.

Could someone, please, give a recipe how to install ie6 over "stock" wine, with good result.

I had a working verson of ies4linux but it failed after upgrade of wine (emerge -uDp world). I have one important application I need, where the service provider requires ie6 and no ohter browser or operating system than w2k or XP (which is very unfortunate).  My problem is that ies4linux get ie6 installed but can not cope with my application (and I can not figure out why at this point) and the tips in this thread seem to be outdated.

Please help, someone.

----------

## Havin_it

Sounds like a service provider that needs introducing to a clue-by-four(tm).

Personally, I've pretty much lost patience with wine lately.  They have high ideals and are achieving interesting things (I guess), but seem to be breaking an awful lot of apps along the way.  I'm unable to use Dreamweaver MX anymore because of something they must've done with the PNG handling, and Fireworks and Freehand aren't as stable as they were.

They are in the process of introducing a 'simulated' IE6 into wine, so to avoid problems I'd roll back to about 0.9.10 if I were you.  I posted a howto a while back in this thread which should work with that version.

----------

## philip

I rolled back to wine-0.9.10 and everything works again. Even with IES4LINUX. Tnx Havin_it

----------

